# Some Ranger Pix



## TheSiatonist (Feb 13, 2010)

:)




















> The joint force next established an ambush position, again received hostile fire and returned fire, killing one enemy militant and wounding another enemy militant. The force provided medical aid to the wounded militant, Wardak Province, Afghanistan, Oct. 21, 2009.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 13, 2010)

Last ones...


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 13, 2010)

Great Pix Mate.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep, thanx for the pic show. Get some, Ranger dudes!


----------



## jtprgr375 (Feb 13, 2010)

FUCK YEAH Nice pics!
RLTW!!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice Pics! RLTW!


----------



## DanM (Feb 13, 2010)

Sand Man said:


>



Nice balance on the skids!


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sticky..


----------



## Ravage (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, since were 'doing it':





[UDownload Hires[/U]​


> U.S. Special Operations service members conduct a training mission using live munitions, Dec. 1, near Kandahar Airfield, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The training course is the last step to certification as a Master Breacher.
> (U.S. Department of Defense photo by TSgt John Herrick)







Download Hires​


> U.S. Special Operations service members conduct a training mission using live munitions, Dec. 1, 2009, near Kandahar Airfield, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The training course is the last step to certification as a Master Breacher.
> (U.S. Department of Defense photo by TSgt John Herrick)







Download Hires​


> U.S. Special Operations service members conduct a training mission using live munitions, Dec. 1st, near Kandahar Airfield, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The training course is the last step to certification as a Master Breacher.
> (U.S. Department of Defense photo by TSgt John Herrick)







Download Hires​


> U.S. Special Operations service members conduct a training mission using live munitions, Dec. 1, near Kandahar Airfield, Kandahar province, Afghanistan. The training course is the last step to certification as a Master Breacher.
> (U.S. Department of Defense photo by TSgt John Herrick)


----------



## Ravage (Feb 14, 2010)

Sand Man said:


>


 
Best photos so far >:{

NO FEAR !





(too bad it's gonna go away in 2020....)


----------



## Chaske (Feb 16, 2010)

I really like the first couple pics nice qauility.

Thanks for sharing dude!


----------



## metalmom (Feb 16, 2010)

Wicked pics!!
Some of you guys have your gun porn-I'll take heli porn any day of the week. Especially love the Hueys!!!!


----------



## Ravage (Feb 26, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force pulls security while in pursuit of a Taliban facilitator in Helmand province, Afghanistan, July 10, 2009.








> Soldiers of the joint force secure the ramparts of the targeted compound used by a Haqqani facilitator to supply weapons to other militants elements in the region, Paktika province, Afghanistan, Oct. 2. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew Mitten/Released)








> Afghan international security force enter a targeted compound in Nerkh District, Wardak Province, Afghanistan Nov. 19. The joint force searched the compounds without incident and detained one suspected militant.



Rangers doing their thing >:{


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 23, 2010)

http://img534.imageshack.us/content.../75thrangerr/2405/75thrangerregiment.jpg[/IMG

I'm digging the "two-tone" look.


----------



## Smurf (Mar 27, 2010)

What are those flight suit looking things they're wearing?


----------



## dknob (Mar 27, 2010)

damn.... Batt boys are lookin sexier then ever.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2010)

What type of armor are those HSLD Rangers wearing in those last pictures? I am looking for light weight kit, if anyone knows about it can you PM me?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 28, 2010)

Eagle plate carrier w/cummerbund


----------



## Ravage (Mar 29, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force pulls security, targeting a compound in the Nahr-e Saraj District. During the search of the buildings the combined forces detained two suspected militants, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 1. (Department of Defense photo by U.S. Army Spc. Jeff Collet)









> Members of an Afghan-international security force pull security outside a compound in the Sabari district. Khowst Province, Afghanistan, March 1, 2010. (Department of Defense photo by U.S. Army Spc. Mark Salazar/released)














> An Afghan joint security force moved to a building in the Chak-e-Wardak District where intelligence indicated militant activity, Wardak province, Afghanistan, Jan. 1.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 29, 2010)

> Members of the Afghan-international security force come under heavy fire from mortar and tracer rounds. The joint force came under fire preparing for exfil. Wardak Province, Afghanistan, Jan. 29, 2010. (Department of Defense photo by U.S. Army Sgt. Jordan Huettl/released)









> Members of the Afghan-international security force search a compound in pursuit of a militants. Wardak province, Afghanistan, Jan. 29.














> A member of an Afghan-international security force finds several weapons during a search for a Taliban commander on a compound in Kandahar City. Kandahar Province, Afghanistan, Jan. 6, 2010. (Department of Defense photo by Technical Sergeant John Herrick/released)









> A member of an Afghan-international security force pulls security from a roof while pursuing a Taliban facilitator in the Muhammad Aghah district. Logar Province, Afghanistan, Feb. 20, 2010. (Department of Defense photo by U.S. Army Sgt. Jordan Huettl/released


----------



## Ravage (Mar 29, 2010)

> Members of an Afghan-international security force prepare to board a CH-47 Chinook after completing a mission in the Muhammad Aghah district, Logar Province, Afghanistan, Feb. 20, 2010. (Department of Defense photo by U.S. Army Sgt. Jordan Huettl/released)









> Members of an Afghan-international security force prepare to exfil after searching a compound for a Taliban facilitator in the Muhammad Aghah District, Logar province, Afghanistan, Feb. 20.



It is interesting to see more and more Ranger missions done with Afghan Commandos. I always thought that "working by, with, and through" the local populace was the domain of the Quiet Professionals. 
But I'm on the outside looking in.....

Anyways, good luck Warriors !


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Ravage (Apr 11, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force secures the entrance of a compound during a mission in the Sabari District, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Feb. 19. (Army photo/Staff Sgt. David Bertles)








> An Afghan-international security force searched a series of buildings in the Terayzai District. During the search the security force captured a Haqqani IED cell leader, who confirmed his identity, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Jan. 1. (Army photo/Staff Sgt. David Bertles)








> Members of an Afghan-international security force search a compound in the Sabari district after intelligence indicated militant activity, Khowst province, Afghanistan, Jan. 13. (Army photo/Staff Sgt. David Bertles)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 11, 2010)

> Members of an Afghan-international security wait for sunrise before searching a compound in the Pul-e Alam District in Logar province, Afghanistan, Feb. 16.








> An Afghan-international security searched a compound in the Pul-e Alam District for a Taliban IED sub-commander. No shots were fired and no Afghan citizens were harmed during the operation in Logar province, Afghanistan, Feb. 16.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force searched a compound in the Sabari District. During the search the combined force detained two suspected militants in Khowst province, Afghanistan, Jan. 30. (Photo by Jeff A. Collet)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2010)

> Members of an Afghan-international security force pull security before exfiling after completing a mission in the Nawah-ye Barakzai District, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 1.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force searched a compound in the Nawah-ye Barakzai district. During the search the security force detained two suspected militants, Nawah-ye Barakzai District, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 1.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force pulls security from behind a building on a compound in the Nawah-ye Barakzai District, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 1.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force secures the area while in pursuit of militants in the Gulistam district, Farah province, Afghanistan, March 13.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force prepare to exfil after a mission in Nawah-ye Barakzai district. No shots were fired and no Afghan citizens were harmed during the operation in the Nawah-ye Barakzai District, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 1.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force searches a compound in the Nawah-ye Barakzai District, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 1.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force secure a compound in the Gulistam district, Farah province, Afghanistan, March 13.








> An Afghan-international security force targeted a compound in the Gulistam district after intelligence indicated militant activity in the Washir district, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 8.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force pull security while in the pursuit of a Taliban commander. During the search the assault force captured a Taliban commander, responsible for multiple attacks against coalition forces and Afghan citizens in the Washir district, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 8.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force pulls security while in the pursuit of a Taliban commander in the Washir district, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 8.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2010)

> Members of an Afghan-international security force pull security while in the Washir district after intelligence indicated militant activity in the Washir district, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 8.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force return from a mission after capturing a Taliban IED facilitator in the Reg-e Khan Meshin district, Helmand province, Afghanistan, March 22.








> A member of the Afghan-international security force prepares to exfil after the security force captured a Taliban sub-commander and two other militants in the Chak-e Wardak district, Wardak province, Afghanistan, March 14. (U.S. Army Photo by Sgt. Jordan Huettl/released)








> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security while in pursuit of a Taliban sub-commander in the Chak-e Wardak district, Wardak province, Afghanistan, March 14. (U.S. Army Photo by Sgt. Jordan Huettl/released)








> An Afghan-international security force heads to compound in the Chak-e Wardak district, Wardak province, Afghanistan, March 14. (U.S. Army Photo by Sgt. Jordan Huettl/released)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2010)

> Members of an Afghan-international security force provide overwatch, as other members advance toward a compound in the Zurmat district, Pakyiya province, Afghanistan, March 28.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force pursuit a Haqqani commander in the Zurmat district, Pakyiya province, Afghanistan, March 28.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force occupies a fighting position providing fire support for other team members in the Zurmat district, Pakyiya province, Afghanistan, March 28.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force provides security over looking compounds in the Zurmat district, Pakyiya province, Afghanistan, March 28.








> A CH-47 Chinook delivers supplies to an Afghan-international security force in the Zurmat district, Pakyiya province, Afghanistan, March 28.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force provides security while pursuing a Haqqani commander in the Zurmat district, Pakyiya province, Afghanistan, March 28.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 16, 2010)

TY Guys for all the pic. You have the writer VERy inspired


----------



## dknob (Apr 17, 2010)

What the hell is up with all these PR pictures??! Since when do Batt boys have cameramen following them around on objectives. I dont like this.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 17, 2010)

dknob said:


> What the hell is up with all these PR pictures??! Since when do Batt boys have cameramen following them around on objectives. I dont like this.


 
I think the Batt boys had it better since they don't really show their faces -- just the back of the helmets. And even if there were faces shown it was just side ways.

Check these out: http://www.dvidshub.net/?script=images/images_gallery.php&action=viewimage&fid=270049    Dude with the SCAR and a LAW. I don't get why these was allowed out, though -- I mean, I can understand if the guy is retired or the op happened 4 years ago, but according to the date the op happened just 2 months ago (big chance he's still in the AO) and this guy's face is already all over the internet.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 17, 2010)

dknob said:


> What the hell is up with all these PR pictures??! Since when do Batt boys have cameramen following them around on objectives. I dont like this.


 

Remember the SEALS coming up on the beach in Somalia back in '92 and the flood of camera lights that met them:doh:


----------



## Ravage (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotth said:


> Remember the SEALS coming up on the beach in Somalia at night and the flood of camera lights:doh:


 
Those were actually Recon Marines


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotth said:


> Remember the SEALS coming up on the beach in Somalia at night and the flood of camera lights:doh:


 
I read somewhere that they were Recon -- not NSW.


----------



## dknob (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotth said:


> Remember the SEALS coming up on the beach in Somalia back in '92 and the flood of camera lights that met them:doh:



thats different. The pictures posted above look like they are from actual cameramen attached to the unit. 
This shit may fly with the white side SOF (SF, SEALs, etc), but since when is this allowed on the black side????   Has Regiment been displaced or something? 
idk why, but something so simple as cameramen following batt boys around seriously pisses me off. maybe Im too sensitive.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 17, 2010)

I read that there was both SEALS and Recon Marines that came up that beach for an ill-advised Photo Op.

http://www.nytimes.com/1992/12/10/w...e-beach-took-us-by-surprise.html?pagewanted=1


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 19, 2010)

I feel alot worse for all of the Afghan commandos who have their pics up all over the internet than I do for SOF guys. I mean those guys have families and such that could be more impacted by pics than SF guys or rangers.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep wondering how it feels to be sitting on those helo side seats while swooping down several inches above the trees towards an objective.  Must be pretty fucking sweet!!   





Source


----------



## Ravage (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll bet there is a huge draft


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 21, 2010)

Down Rav, down boy


----------



## Ravage (Apr 26, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force returns from a mission in the Nad Ali District. During the mission the security force detained six suspected militants.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force searched a compound in the Nad Ali District after intelligence indicated militant activity.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force pull security on a compound in the Waliuddin Bak District. During the search the security force captured a Haqqani facilitator responsible for specialized improvised explosive device support and technical expertise for various militant networks.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force provides security during withdrawal, after completing a mission, Khowst province, Afghanistan, March 31, 2010.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force withdrawal after detaining a suspected militant in the Sabari District, Khowst province, Afghanistan, March 31, 2010.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 26, 2010)

> Members of an Afghan-international security force prepare to withdrawal after searching a compound and detaining eight suspected militants.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Sabari District. Khowst province, Afghanistan, March 31, 2010.








> The Afghan-international security force returning from a mission in the Sabari District after detaining a suspected militant, Khowst province, Afghanistan, March 31, 2010.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force climbs a wall, entering a compound in search of militants. Kandahar province, Afghanistan, March 27, 2010.








> An Afghan-international security force searched buildings on a compound south of Kandahar City. During the search, the security force detained four suspected militants. Kandahar province, Afghanistan, March 27, 2010.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 26, 2010)

> Members of an Afghan-international security force pull security while on a mission in Kandahar City. Kandahar province, Afghanistan, March 27, 2010.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force secures the entrance of a compound during a mission in Kandahar City. Kandahar province, Afghanistan, March 27, 2010.








> Members of an Afghan-international security force pursuit a Taliban sub-commander south of Kandahar City. Kandahar province, Afghanistan, March 27, 2010.


----------



## dknob (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn I wanna get back in the game.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> Soldiers from the 75th Ranger Regiment fast-rope from an MH-47 Chinook during a capabilities exercise for the Joint Civilian Orientation Conference at Fort Bragg, N.C. on April 28, 2010. (U.S. Army photo by Trish Harris, USASOC DCS PAO)







Download HiRes​


> Soldiers from the 75th Ranger Regiment descend in an MH-6 Little Bird helicopter flown by pilots from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment, into a staged firefight during an exercise demonstrating the range of U.S. Army Special Operations capabilities for the Joint Civilian Orientation Conference on April 28, 2010, at Fort Bragg, N.C. (U.S. Army photo by Trish Harris, USASOC DCS PAO)







Download HiRes​


> A squad from the 75th Ranger Regiment breach a door as they storm a building containing mock guerilla fighters during a MOUT demonstration for a Joint Civilian Orientation Conference visit to USASOC April 28. (Photo by Sgt. Tony Hawkins, USASOC PAO)


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Diesel_Actual (May 5, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Oughta call  these nods, Johnny-fives.  :cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 7, 2010)

I guess I should put this here, too.

http://www.army.mil/Ranger/2010/index.html

http://www.bestrangercompetition.com/

http://bestranger.net/


----------



## Ravage (May 18, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> Members of an Afghan-international security force secures the area while in pursuit of militants north of the village of Mian. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)







Download HiRes​


> Members of an Afghan-international security force secures the area while in pursuit of militants north of the village of Mian. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)







Download HiRes​


> A member of an Afghan-international security force secures the area while in pursuit of militants north of the village of Mian. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)







Download HiRes​


> A member of an Afghan-international security force secures the area while in pursuit of militants north of the village of Mian.(U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)







Download HiRes​


> Members of an Afghan-international security wait for sunrise before searching a compound in the Pul-e Alam District, Logar province, Afghanistan, Feb. 16, 2010. (U.S. Army photo Sgt. Jordan Huettl


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> A member of an Afghan-international security force moves forward to the objective while in pursuit of militants in the village of Kuh-e Kabutor Khan, Kandahar district, Afghanistan, May 18. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)







Download HiRes​


> Members of an Afghan-international security force prepare to exfil after searching a compound and detaining two suspected militants in Logar province, Afghanistan, May 24. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Daniel Maffett)







Download HiRes​


> Members of the Afghan-international security force pull security on a compound in Kudeza in the Zharay district, Afghanistan, May 28. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Christian Palermo)







Download HiRes​


> A member of an Afghan-international security force moves forward to the objective while in pursuit of militants in the village of Kuh-e Kabutor Khan, Kandahar district, Afghanistan, May 18. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2010)

> Members of an Afghan-international security force prepare to exfil after searching a compound and detaining three suspected militants in Nuri Kalay in the Sabar district, Afghanistan, May 31. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Lan Kim)







Download HiRes​


> Members of an Afghan-international security force pull security on a compound in Niku Kariz in Kandahar district, Afghanistan, May 25. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Christian Palermo)







Download HiRes​


> A member of an Afghan-international security force searches for a intelligence information while in pursuit of militants in the village of Kuh-e Kabutor Khan, Kandahar district, Afghanistan, May 18. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)








> A member from the Afghan-international security force searches a room in Lashkar in the Nahr-e Saraj district, Afghanistan, May 31. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Bao Huynh)


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> Members of an Afghan-international security force prepare to exit from a Chinook helicopter and begin a patrol in pursuit of militants in the village of Kuh-e Kabutor Khan, Kandahar district, Afghanistan, May 18. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)







Download HiRes​


> A member of an Afghan-international security force secures the area while in pursuit of militants in the village of Kuh-e Kabutor Khan, Kandahar district, Afghanistan, May 18. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)







Download HiRes​


> A member of an Afghan-international security force pull security on a compound in Kudeza in Zharay district, Afghanistan, May 28. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Christian Palermo)








> Members of an Afghan-international security force prepare to exfil after searching a compound and detaining three suspected militants in Nuri Kalay in the Sabar district, Afghanistan, May 31. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Lan Kim)


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> Members of the Afghan-International Security Force secures the area while in pursuit of militants north of Naglham, Kandahar District, Afghanistan, June 1. (Army photo/Joseph Joynt)







Download HiRes​


> A member of an Afghan-international security force secures the area while in pursuit of militants north of Naglham, Kandahar District, Afghanistan, June 1.(Army photo/Joseph Joynt)


----------



## dknob (Jun 4, 2010)

Ravage, what website are you finding these pictures on?

ANd btw, cute helmet bush. lol, I wish we could have done that when I was in, I would have looked like a green wookiee.


----------



## pardus (Jun 4, 2010)

dknob said:


> Ravage, what website are you finding these pictures on?
> 
> ANd btw, cute helmet bush. lol, I wish we could have done that when I was in, I would have looked like a green wookiee.


 
Why is there a distinct lack of helmet covers now?
Half of the helmets in this thread are shiny as fuck, there isn't even textured paint being used by the looks of it.
Have we lost that lesson of old? Or...?


----------



## Centermass (Jun 4, 2010)

dknob said:


> Ravage, what website are you finding these pictures on?
> 
> ANd btw, cute helmet bush. lol, I wish we could have done that when I was in, I would have looked like a green wookiee.



dk,

Pretty sure they're from MP.net

Link

ETA: Just figured out from your other post you probably already knew this. :doh:


----------



## dknob (Jun 5, 2010)

I meant the original source, it seems like an official Army public release. 

I still cant believe combat cameramen are following around batt boys.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2010)

dknob said:


> I meant the original source, it seems like an official Army public release.
> 
> I still cant believe combat cameramen are following around batt boys.


 
The fucked up thing about PERSEC is that the worse fucks at breaching it is the Army itself!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 5, 2010)

dknob said:


> Ravage, what website are you finding these pictures on?


 
I'm guessing dvidshub.net - though I can not find those Ranger images, here's a fine example of how they handle PerSec.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2010)

Here is is:
http://www.dvidshub.net/

you have to register to get rid of the watermark.


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2010)

TheSiatonist said:


> how they handle PerSec.


 
Two things makes PERSEC a joke, one, the Army releasing names and photos all the fucking time and two, dumbasses getting their photos taken then people crying about PERSEC.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 7, 2010)

Is there really a need for photo-journalists to tag along during a mission? Is it because of the "the public has the right to know" line of thinking?

I mean if they have to be there, I can understand if the pictures they release were from 4 years ago. What I don't get is they are allowed to release fairly recent photos along with the unit and the names. And if you read the credits, most of the photographers are US Army/Navy personnel!


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 7, 2010)

TheSiatonist said:


> Is there really a need for photo-journalists to tag along during a mission? Is it because of the "the public has the right to know" line of thinking?
> 
> I mean if they have to be there, I can understand if the pictures they release were from 4 years ago. What I don't get is they are allowed to release fairly recent photos along with the unit and the names. And if you read the credits, most of the photographers are US Army/Navy personnel!



Yes there is.  Do those photographs have to be released is the big question.
I am in favor of releasing some photos.  The problem is the PA/Combat Camera folks do the photo clearing (saves man power), the unit should have final say on releases, and captions.  That way the public gets a small glimpse (which they sometimes deserve) and the operation/operators keep out of the spotlight.


----------



## dknob (Jun 8, 2010)

TheSiatonist said:


> Is there really a need for photo-journalists to tag along during a mission? Is it because of the "the public has the right to know" line of thinking?
> 
> I mean if they have to be there, I can understand if the pictures they release were from 4 years ago. What I don't get is they are allowed to release fairly recent photos along with the unit and the names. And if you read the credits, most of the photographers are US Army/Navy personnel!



Dude I really don't know whats going on with Ranger batt right now. When I was in from 03 to 07, for every objective we rolled out on in Iraq we were always nut to butt in our Strykers. If somebody told us we had to bring a cameraman around, we all would have been in shock. And plus, picture taking was such a huge issue before. Even though a lot of us still did it, they told us not to bring any cameras. I mean, it just doesn't make sense why these dudes are rolling out with us, so if there are any currently serving batt boys, please explain to us.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 8, 2010)

pardus said:


> Why is there a distinct lack of helmet covers now?
> Half of the helmets in this thread are shiny as fuck, there isn't even textured paint being used by the looks of it.
> Have we lost that lesson of old? Or...?



I have often wondered the same.  I know we dont wear them during U/O due to flammables sticking to the scrim/cover etc but every time I go to Waiberia on some godforsaken leadership course its scrim on and dont light a smoke wearing your bowler.

Also how come guys are keeping their NODs on during the day?  I tried that and wrecked an AN/PVS-18 on the first doorway I went through.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jun 9, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> Also how come guys are keeping their NODs on during the day?  I tried that and wrecked an AN/PVS-18 on the first doorway I went through.



Lots of those photos are taken during dawn or dusk.  Some of the ones that are apparent that its pretty light out comes down to leadership.  It should not be that way, guys should take initiative but some platoons are robot like. So much for Sua Sponte huh?

As for helmet covers, I don't know if there is a real solid answer other than it violates the cool guy factor.  There are some perks to not having one though, especially with the various attachments that I have used and others use.

As for the combat camera, I heard it had to do with documenting for historical data/missions. Somewhere along the lines if anyone who has ever been inside the SOCOM or USASOC museums, Rangers lack photos.  We always had to scrounge photos from personal cameras to be sent to HQ or SOCOM.


----------



## jakobisrex (Jun 12, 2010)

Those are some interesting photos!
And they still field testing the SCAR-H and SCAR-L ??


----------



## dknob (Jun 12, 2010)

Not anymore.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 12, 2010)

Not happy with them? If not for public news then forget I asked.


----------



## dknob (Jun 12, 2010)

275ANGER! said:


> As for the combat camera, I heard it had to do with documenting for historical data/missions. Somewhere along the lines if anyone who has ever been inside the SOCOM or USASOC museums, Rangers lack photos.  We always had to scrounge photos from personal cameras to be sent to HQ or SOCOM.


 
Well there is a perfectly good and valid reason for that.


----------



## jakobisrex (Jun 13, 2010)

dknob said:


> Not anymore.


 
How did they like the SCAR's???


----------



## AWP (Jun 13, 2010)

jakobisrex said:


> How did they like the SCAR's???



Depends on who you talk to. A few of the members here have shot them, if you search for SCAR on this board you'll find some reviews/ thoughts. You may have to wade through a few pages' worth of posts, but the info is out there.


----------



## Smurf (Jun 13, 2010)

Anybody have any MFF, Combat dive, or hand to hand pics?


----------



## Ravage (Jun 13, 2010)

Do we really want to turn this into a photo request thread?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 13, 2010)

angryirishkid said:


> Anybody have any MFF, Combat dive, or hand to hand pics?


 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Combat+divers


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Military+Free+Fall


----------



## Doc P (Jun 14, 2010)

Irish...ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Smurf (Jun 15, 2010)

Irish said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Combat+divers
> 
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Military+Free+Fall


 
Haha....Ok, my bad...I'll do pushups now....


----------



## dknob (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## jakobisrex (Jun 29, 2010)

Diggin' the tee


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 5, 2010)

> A U.S. Special Forces sniper scans the surrounding area for possible threats during a shura in Zabul province, Afghanistan. The meeting discussed concerns with schooling of local children in the village and challenges to be addressed by the Afghan government. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jeffrey M. Richardson.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 5, 2010)

Rangers do shuras with the locals?
Sure your aim isn't off my friend?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 6, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Rangers do shuras with the locals?
> Sure your aim isn't off my friend?


 
Yeah. As said in PM, this guy being Batt is just a guess based on his gear, but that Glock kinda threw me off.  :)

If I'm wrong on this one can a mod please remove it?



Edit: Looks like our mutual friend, Brian, made the confirmation. Cheers.


----------



## dknob (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like Batt.

Same MICH SOP I had.


----------



## pardus (Jul 7, 2010)

Lets check this stuff before it's posted as something in particular OK?

This board is known for accuracy so guessing is not acceptable, cool?

Great pics BTW.

Thank Brian for me...

View attachment 12538



TheSiatonist said:


> Yeah. As said in PM, this guy being Batt is just a guess based on his gear, but that Glock kinda threw me off.  :)
> 
> If I'm wrong on this one can a mod please remove it?
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 7, 2010)

pardus said:


> Lets check this stuff before it's posted as something in particular OK?
> 
> This board is known for accuracy so guessing is not acceptable, cool?



Cool. I was pretty sure when I put it up but Ravage threw the "Rangers don't do _Hearts and Minds_" thing at me.  




pardus said:


> Thank Brian for me...


 
Sure will.

About the Glock, this is what he had to say: "... the Glock is a 23 and they are fairly new to the inventory. We've had Berettas for every man for a couple years now, but most choose not to carry a side arm because of the extra weight unless they've got an open-bolt weapon, Gus, or they're a sniper for obvious reasons."


----------



## cbiwv (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## chewytri (Jul 7, 2010)

i believe that is Batt my buddy in snipers at 2/75 said they are getting issued glocks unless that is a person attached who has to follow the SOP with the MICH and uniform.


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2010)

chewytri said:


> i believe that is Batt my buddy in snipers at 2/75 said they are getting issued glocks unless that is a person attached who has to follow the SOP with the MICH and uniform.



Chewy,
Please post an Intro in the correct forum before posting again.

Thank you.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 8, 2010)

> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province Zhari District , Afghanistan, June 24. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Christian Palermo)








> Members from the Afghan-international security force patrol a street in Nad ‘Ali District after intelligence indicated militant activity. Helmand province, Afghanistan, June 7. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)













> A member of the Afghan-international security force pull security on a compound in Kandahar province, Panjaway District, Afghanistan, June 15. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Christian Palermo)








> A member from the Afghan-international pulls security in Nad ‘Ali District after intelligence indicated militant activity. Helmand province, Afghanistan, June 7. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Joseph Wilson)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 8, 2010)

> A member of the Afghan-international security force pull security on a compound in Kandahar province. Panjaway District , Afghanistan, June 15. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Christian Palermo/Released)








> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province Zhari District, Afghanistan, June 24. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Christian Palermo)








> A member from the Afghan-international security force searches a car in Mollakalo Nikeh after intelligence indicated militant activity. Zharay District, Afghanistan, June 7. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Christian Palermo)








> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province Zhari District, Afghanistan, June 24. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Christian Palermo)








> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province Zhari District, Afghanistan, June 24. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Christian Palermo)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 8, 2010)

> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Kandahar District, Afghanistan, July 2. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)








> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Zhari District, Afghanistan. June 26. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)








> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Zhari District, Afghanistan. June 26. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)








> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Kandahar District, Afghanistan, July 2. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)








> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Zhari District, Afghanistan. June 26. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 8, 2010)

> A member from the Afghan-international security force searches a room in Arghandab district after intelligence indicated militant activity. Kandahar province, Afghanistan, June 8. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)








> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Zhari District, Afghanistan. June 26. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)








> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Zhari District, Afghanistan. June 26. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)








> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Kandahar District, Afghanistan, July 2. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Ravage (Jul 8, 2010)

There is more my Friend:






> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Zhari District, Afghanistan. June 26. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)








> A member from the Afghan-international security force searches a room in Arghandab district after intelligence indicated militant activity. Kandahar province, Afghanistan, June 8. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)








> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Zhari District, Afghanistan. June 26. (Photo by: Spc. Christian Palermo)








> Members of an Afghan-international security force provides security after completing a mission in the Tirzaye District. Khowst province, Afghanistan, June 12. (Photo by: Spc. Lan Kim)








> Members of an Afghan-international security force provides security after completing a mission in the Matun District. Khowst province, Afghanistan, June 28. (Photo by: Spc. Lan Kim)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 8, 2010)

> Members of an Afghan-international security force prepare to exfil after searching a compound and detaining three suspected militants in the Tirzaye District. Khowst province, Afghanistan, June 12. (Photo by: Spc. Lan Kim)








> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Kandahar, Afghanistan. June 25. (Photo by: Pfc. Joseph Joynt)








> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Kandahar, Afghanistan. June 25. (Photo by: Pfc. Joseph Joynt)








> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Kandahar District, Afghanistan, July 4. (Photo by: Pfc. Joseph Joynt)








> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Kandahar, Afghanistan. June 25. (Photo by: Pfc. Joseph Joynt)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 8, 2010)

> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Kandahar, Afghanistan. June 25. (Photo by: Pfc. Joseph Joynt)








> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Kandahar province. Kandahar, Afghanistan. June 25. (Photo by: Pfc. Joseph Joynt)








> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Helmand province. Baghran District, Afghanistan, June 30. (Photo by: Spc. Bao Huynh)








> A member of the Afghan-international security force pulls security on a compound in Helmand province. Baghran District, Afghanistan, June 30. (Photo by: Spc. Bao Huynh)








> A member from the Afghan-international security force searches a room while in pursuit of militants. Lashkar District, Afghanistan, July 5. (Photo by: Pfc. Corey Oatman)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 8, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force secures the area while in pursuit of militants west of Kandahar province. Arghandab District, Afghanistan, June 27. (Photo by: Spc. Joseph Wilson)


----------



## Headshot (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Rav.  FWIW, tell your guys to pull their barrels back from the shooting ports so they aren't sticking out for the world to see, and tell that one guy in the second to last pic to quit using his weapon for a cane and get the barrel out of the dirt.


----------



## kabob-dh (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome pictures Ravage, very cool shots.


----------



## Bellona (Jul 8, 2010)

So I was looking at the last pic, when in comes one of my co-workers.  She immediately says, "Wow, what a stud!" All I could do is laugh, she is Ex-Army! :)  Very nice pics.


----------



## kabob-dh (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures guys, thanks!!


----------



## pardus (Jul 9, 2010)

kabob-dh said:


> Awesome pictures guys, thanks!!


 
Do you smoke weed?

Short term memory loss?


----------



## kabob-dh (Jul 9, 2010)

pardus said:


> Do you smoke weed?
> 
> Short term memory loss?



Wow, i cant beleive i did that.
sorry


----------



## pardus (Jul 9, 2010)

Hahaha, no problem.



kabob-dh said:


> Wow, i cant beleive i did that.
> sorry


----------



## dknob (Jul 9, 2010)

pardus said:


> Do you smoke weed?
> 
> Short term memory loss?



LMAO


----------



## dknob (Jul 9, 2010)

pardus said:


> Do you smoke weed?
> 
> Short term memory loss?



hahahaha


----------



## kabob-dh (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry, i wasnt feeling good, mood swings i guess.


----------



## MCA325 (Jul 25, 2010)

Found some that I didn't think were posted here yet. However, sorry if I missed something and there is a repost. Pictures came from: https://www.benning.army.mil/75thranger/content/photos.htm (which btw is an awesome website with a lot of info)


----------



## Ravage (Aug 21, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force pulls security while in pursuit of a Taliban facilitator, Suri Kheyl, Zadran District , Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force provides security during clearing operations. The security force set in containment and cleared multiple targets in Suri Kheyl, Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.








> Members of the Afghan-international security force engages an Taliban facilitator, in Suri Kheyl, Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force provides security during clearing operations. The security force set in containment and cleared multiple targets in Suri Kheyl in Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.








> An MH-47 Chinook delivers supplies to an Afghan-international security force in the village in Suri Kheyl, Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 12, 2010.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 21, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force provides security during clearing operations. The security force set in containment and cleared multiple targets in Suri Kheyl in Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.








> A member of the Afghan-international security force engages a Taliban facilitator, in Suri Kheyl, Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force provides security during clearing operations. The security force set in containment and cleared multiple targets in Suri Kheyl, Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force survey a site prior to conducting clearing operations in Suri Khey, Zadran District , Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.








> Members of the Afghan-international security force move into an over watch position during clearing operation in Suri Kheyl. More than 23 Taliban facilitators have been killed in this operation in Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 21, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force waits for instructions prior to conducting clearing operations . Suri Kheyl in Zadran District , Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.








> Members of the Afghan-international security force move into an over watch position during clearing operation in Suri Kheyl, Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force survey a site prior to conducting clearing operations in Suri Kheyl, Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 14, 2010.


----------



## kabob-dh (Aug 21, 2010)

More awesome pictures, thanks a lot Ravage.  Looks like some technical terrain.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 21, 2010)

Afghanistan looks so beautiful in these photos. Hope to see it one day, when its more peacefull.


----------



## Gun-Toting Diplomat (Aug 21, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Afghanistan looks so beautiful in these photos. Hope to see it one day, when its more peacefull.


 
I have often been impressed by how beautiful much of Afghanistan is.  There are places in Wardak that would be fantastic ski resorts, a shame really.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 22, 2010)

> A member of an Afghan-international security force provides security during clearing operations. The security force sets in containment and cleared multiple targets in Suri Kheyl, Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 12, 2010.








> Members of the Afghan-international security force pulls security over the targeted area in Suri Kheyl. More than 23 Taliban facilitators have been killed in this operation in Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 12, 2010.








> A member of an Afghan-international security force calls for fire support from Apache helicopters prior to conducting clearing operations. Suri Kheyl in Zadran District, Afghanistan, August 12, 2010.


----------



## kabob-dh (Aug 22, 2010)

23 killed! Good job guys.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 4, 2010)

Rangers from the Takur Ghar incident. From left to right: DePouli, Gilliam, Totten-Lancaster.





Ranger Miceli on Takur Ghar

source


----------



## Ravage (Sep 10, 2010)

Gun-Toting Diplomat said:


> I have often been impressed by how beautiful much of Afghanistan is.  There are places in Wardak that would be fantastic ski resorts, a shame really.


 
No no! No tourists or western culture, it will ultimately destroy their land. McDonals on every corner is not what I mean by Afghan beauty...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Ravage (Sep 20, 2010)

Never knew Rangers have/had K9 Units.


----------



## chewytri (Sep 23, 2010)

they just recently got them about 2 1/2 years ago ..... but that pic is actually from 06 it was my platoon..... that was actually a contractor with us dogs name is RICO.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Sep 23, 2010)

i knew ol rico was with us back in 05


----------



## lancero (Sep 28, 2010)

chewytri said:


> they just recently got them about 2 1/2 years ago ..... but that pic is actually from 06 it was my platoon..... that was actually a contractor with us dogs name is RICO.


 
Fuck yeah.  Rangers with dogs!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 28, 2010)

lancero said:


> Fuck yeah.  Rangers with dogs!



You do know now you said that someone will turn it into a motivational poster :)


----------



## lancero (Oct 1, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> You do know now you said that someone will turn it into a motivational poster :)


 
That would be awesome


----------



## BRC2007 (Oct 22, 2010)

This was your platoon?  this was my platoon 3rd plt Aco 2/75 that is also my squad I was there farther back in the pic close to the medic and my psg.





chewytri said:


> they just recently got them about 2 1/2 years ago ..... but that pic is actually from 06 it was my platoon..... that was actually a contractor with us dogs name is RICO.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 23, 2010)

BRC2007 said:


> This was your platoon?  this was my platoon 3rd plt Aco 2/75 that is also my squad I was there farther back in the pic close to the medic and my psg.


 
Dude, Do not make any more posts until you post an INTRO as per the RULES when you registered.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 23, 2010)

Irish said:


> Dude, Do not make any more posts until you post an INTRO as per the RULES when you registered.


 
He's posted an intro a while back, been a member since 2008.  I remember because I vetted him, he just doesn't post much and comes on here sporadically.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 24, 2010)

275ANGER! said:


> He's posted an intro a while back, been a member since 2008.  I remember because I vetted him, he just doesn't post much and comes on here sporadically.


 
Roger that ..As you can see from his post count, its registered as only one which means his intro was deleted due to inactivity..


----------



## Ravage (Feb 8, 2011)

> An Afghan international security force  leaves a compound by Chinook helicopter after an operation in Lashkar  Gah District, Afghanistan, Dec. 18, 2010. (Photo by: Spc. Eric Cavazos)








> An Afghan international security force enters a compound where  intelligence reports indicated insurgents intend to promote the targeted  individual into the Gowaragi area's vacant Taliban leadership position  Dec. 18, 2010. He recently returned from Pakistan to fill the position  and to resume and increase improvised explosive device attacks in the  Gowaragi and Nawah-ye Barakzai  provinces, Afghanistan.(Photo by: Spc.  Eric Cavazos)








> An Afghan international security force member searches a targeted  compound Dec. 15, 2010, after intelligence reports indicated the  targeted individual has ties to the Zharay improvised explosive device  network. He collects and distributes IEDs, weapons and supplies  supporting terrorist activities throughout multiple areas in Kandahar to  include Panjwai district,  Afghanistan. (Photo by: Spc. Eric Cavazos)








> Members of an Afghan international security force searched a compound  and detained three suspects who are possibly connected to the fatal  suicide vehicle-borne improvised explosive device attack that killed at  least eight Afghan and U.S. service members Dec. 13, 2010. The security  forces conducted the operation without firing their weapons in Kandahar  province, Afghanistan. (Photo by: Spc. Eric Cavazos)








> A member of an Afghan international security force pulls security Dec.  13, 2010, while the rest of the team searches a compound and detains  three suspects who are possibly connected to the fatal suicide  vehicle-borne improvised explosive device attack which killed at least  eight Afghan and U.S. service members. The security force conducted the  operation without firing their weapons in Kandahar province,  Afghanistan. (Photo by: Spc. Eric Cavazos)








> An Afghan international security force  enters a compound while  targeting an individual who not only coordinates attacks, but also  acquires and supplies weapons to include IEDs and rockets throughout  central Kandahar province, Afghanistan, Dec. 13, 2010. (Photo by: Spc.  Eric Cavazos)








> An Afghan international security force  enters a compound Dec. 13, 2010  while targeting an individual who coordinates attacks and acquires and  supplies weapons including IEDs and rockets throughout central Kandahar  province, Afghanistan. (Photo by: Spc. Eric Cavazos)








> An Afghan international security force member moves toward a compound as  part of a continued effort to disrupt enemy safe havens in Kandahar  province. Afghan and coalition forces detained a key Taliban  suicide-bomber facilitator during the operation in the Spin Boldak  District of Kandahar province, Afghanistan, Nov. 21, 2010. (Photo by:  Spc. Eric Cavazos)








> An Afghan and coalition security force member pulls security during a  search for a key Taliban facilitator linked to multiple bombings and  improvised explosive device attacks in Kandahar city. The joint security  force captured the facilitator peacefully at a compound in Kandahar  province, Afghanistan, Nov. 8, 2010. (Photo by: Spc. Eric Cavazos)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 8, 2011)

That second photo looks like broad daylight -- but it can't be coz they're still using their NVGs.  Enhanced starlight?

===============









I guess the Talibs are calling to the Rangers now as "men with glowing eyes!"


----------



## Ravage (Feb 8, 2011)

Green eyes black rifles :)


----------



## dknob (Feb 9, 2011)

lol I once met a guy who rolled with a green can of spray paint, and after every objective he would put two big green dots on a wall.

and he was not a batt boy, at least not anymore.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 9, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> That second photo looks like broad daylight -- but it can't be coz they're still using their NVGs.  Enhanced starlight?
> 
> ===============
> 
> ...




It's a setting on the camera.  On the more expensive cameras, you can set the manually set the amount of exposure on the photo.  This is why the photo is a little blurry.  When you set the camera like this, it takes the camera longer to take the picture.  Any slight movement while it is taking the picture will blur the picture.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 9, 2011)

> An Afghan international security force leaves a compound in Sayyidabad  District, Afghanistan, Dec. 17, 2010. The  team captured a leader who  was involved in the manufacturing of improvised explosive devices and  conducting attacks against coalition forces operating in Sayyidabad and  Jaghatu districts. (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)








> A security force member conducted initial questioning at the scene of an  operation before detaining the targeted individual Dec. 17, 2010. The  Afghan-international security force captured a leader that was involved  in the manufacturing of improvised explosive devices and conducting  attacks against coalition forces operating in Sayyidabad and Jaghatu  Districts, Afghanistan. (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)








> A member of an Afghan-international security force searches a compound  in Sayyidabad District, Afghanistan, Dec. 17, 2010. The  team captured a  Taliban leader who was involved in the manufacturing of improvised  explosive devices and conducting attacks against coalition forces  operating in Sayyidabad and Jaghatu districts. After the area was  secure, the security force conducted initial questioning at the scene  before detaining the targeted individual. (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc.  Brian Kohl)











> A member of an Afghan-international security force pulls security while  the team sweeps a targeted compound Dec. 17, 2010. The targeted  individual  was involved in the manufacturing of improvised explosive  devices and conducting attacks against coalition forces operating in  Sayyidabad and Jaghatu Districts. After the area was secure, the  security force conducted initial questioning at the scene before  detaining the targeted individual. (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)








> An Afghan-international security force followed intelligence tips to a  compound in Sayyidabad District, Afghanistan, to search for a Taliban  leader Dec. 17, 2010. Afghan forces used a loudspeaker to call for all  occupants to exit the compound peacefully before the joint security  force cleared and secured the building. After the area was secure, the  security force conducted initial questioning at the scene before  detaining the targeted individual.  (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian  Kohl)











> An Afghan-international security force member searches for a Taliban  logistics facilitator personally involved in moving narcotics and IED  materials across the Pakistan border into Afghanistan. The security  force detained the facilitator during the operation in Panjwai District,  Kandahar province, Afghanistan, Dec. 2, 2010.  (Photo by: U.S. Army  Spc. Brian Kohl)








> Afghan-international security forces search for a Taliban logistics  facilitator personally involved in moving narcotics and IED materials  across the Pakistan border into Afghanistan. The security force detained  him during the operation in Panjwai District, Kandahar province,  Afghanistan, Dec. 2, 2010.  (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)











> An Afghan international security force member prepares to enter a  compound to search for a Taliban logistics facilitator personally  involved in moving narcotics and IED materials across the Pakistan  border into Afghanistan. The security force detained the facilitator  during the operation in Panjwai District, Kandahar province,  Afghanistan, Dec. 2, 2010.  (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)








> Afghan-international security forces search for a Taliban logistics  facilitator personally involved in moving narcotics and IED materials  across the Pakistan border into Afghanistan. The security force detained  him during the operation in Panjwai District, Kandahar province,  Afghanistan, Dec. 2, 2010. (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)








> Afghan-international security forces search for a Taliban logistics  facilitator personally involved in moving narcotics and IED materials  across the Pakistan border into Afghanistan. The security force detained  him during the operation in Panjwai District, Kandahar province,  Afghanistan, Dec. 2, 2010.  (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)








> Members of an Afghan-international security force enter a compound while  in pursuit of an individual that is reportedly responsible for several  insurgent activities including planning a heavy-machine gun ambush on  coalition forces, harassment of Afghan citizens; and multiple incidents  of IED training, planning and facilitation. The targeted IED cell leader  was captured during the operation in Kandahar province, Afghanistan,  Nov. 22, 2010.  (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)











> Members of an Afghan-international security force searches a compound  while in pursuit of an individual that is reportedly responsible for  several insurgent activities including planning a heavy-machine gun  ambush on coalition forces, harassment of Afghan citizens, and multiple  incidents of IED training, planning and facilitation. The targeted IED  cell leader was captured during the operation in Kandahar province,  Afghanistan, Nov. 22, 2010.  (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)








> Members of an Afghan-international security force questions residents at  a targeted compound to search for an individual that is reportedly  responsible for several insurgent activities including planning a  heavy-machine gun ambush on coalition forces, harassment of Afghan  citizens, and multiple incidents of IED training, planning and  facilitation. The targeted IED cell leader was captured during the  operation in Kandahar province, Afghanistan, Nov. 22, 2010. (Photo by:  U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)








> Members of an Afghan-international security force searches a compound  while in pursuit of an individual that is reportedly responsible for  several insurgent activities including planning a heavy-machine gun  ambush on coalition forces, harassment of Afghan citizens, and multiple  incidents of IED training, planning and facilitation. The targeted IED  cell leader was captured during the operation in Kandahar province,  Afghanistan, Nov. 22, 2010.  (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Brian Kohl)








> Afghan and coalition security forces searched for a Taliban suicide  attack facilitator, associated with a vehicle-borne improvised explosive  device attack against Combat Outpost Senjarray, detaining two suspected  insurgents in Kandahar province, Afghanistan, Nov. 9, 2010. The  security force did not fire their weapons and the women and children  remained protected and unharmed throughout the search. (Photo by: U.S.  Army Spc. Brian Kohl)


----------



## Ravage (Feb 10, 2011)

> An Afghan-international security force member provides security during  an operation in search of a Haqqani facilitator that acquires various  weapons and ammunition for multiple insurgent groups operating in Sabari  district. Afghan and coalition forces detained 11 suspected insurgents  during their search for the facilitator in Khost province, Afghanistan,  Nov. 28, 2010. (Photo by: U.S. Army Pfc. Kenneth Stiles)








> Afghan and coalition security force members secure the area during a  deliberate clearing operation in Khost province, Afghanistan, Nov. 12,  2010. The security force operation was aimed at disrupting the Haqqani  Network's freedom of movement along the Pakistan/Khost border. The  security force detained 11 suspected insurgents during the operation.  (Photo by: U.S. Army Pfc. Kenneth Stiles)








> An Afghan and coalition security force  member secures the area during a deliberate clearing operation in Khost  province, Afghanistan, Nov. 12, 2010. The security force operation was  aimed at disrupting the Haqqani Network’s freedom of movement along the  Pakistan/Khost border. The security force detained 11 suspected  insurgents during the operation. (Photo by: U.S. Army Pfc. Kenneth  Stiles)








> A member of an Afghan-international security force focuses after they  received effective fire from fighting positions within a building  located on the outskirts of Jon Naw during a deliberate clearing  operation in Dahanah-ye Ghori district Village Dec. 13, 2010. The joint  security force is continuing their efforts to disrupt enemy safe havens,  where Taliban leaders use villages in northern Afghanistan to conduct  operational planning and prepare for their attacks in Baghlan province,  Afghanistan. (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Anber Alvarado)











> Members of an Afghan-international security force conducted a deliberate  clearing operation in Dahanah-ye Ghori District when they received  effective fire from fighting positions within a building located on the  outskirts of Jon Naw Village Dec. 13, 2010. The joint security force is  continuing their efforts to disrupt enemy safe havens, where Taliban  leaders use villages in northern Afghanistan to conduct operational  planning and prepare for their attacks in Baghlan province, Afghanistan.  (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Abner Alvarado)








> Afghan and coalition forces move toward a targeted compound in pursuit  of a Taliban improvised explosive device cell leader whose operations  extend from the Shah Joy District of the province and into the Gelan  district in Ghazni province, Afghanistan, Nov. 26, 2010. (Photo by: U.S.  Army Spc. Abner Alvarado)








> Afghan-international security forces conduct operations in the hours of  darkness to minimize the risk to local citizens. Security forces  peacefully captured an individual who is responsible for planning and  conducting IED attacks on coalition forces in the Shah Joy District of  Zabul province, Afghanistan, Nov. 22, 2010. (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc.  Abner Alvarado)








> Afghan-international security forces conduct operations in the hours of  darkness to minimize the risk to local citizens. Security forces  peacefully captured an individual who is responsible for planning and  conducting IED attacks on coalition forces in the Shah Joy district of  Zabul province, Afghanistan, Nov. 22, 2010. (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc.  Abner Alvarado)








> An Afghan-international security force member assaults a compound where  Taliban members associated with an improvised explosive device leader  were located in Shah Joy district of Zabul province, Afghanistan, Nov.  18, 2010. (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Abner Alvarado)








> An Afghan-international security force member assaults a compound where  Taliban members associated with an improvised explosive device leader  were located in Shah Joy District of Zabul province, Afghanistan, Nov.  18, 2010. (Photo by: U.S. Army Spc. Abner Alvarado)








> An Afghan and coalition security force member assists in the search for a  Haqqani Network vehicle-borne improvised explosive device  attack  facilitator during an overnight operation in Khost province,  Afghanistan, Nov. 8, 2010. The security force detained three suspected  insurgents for further questioning. (Photo by: U.S. Army Pfc. Kenneth  Stiles)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 10, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> It's a setting on the camera.  On the  more expensive cameras, you can set the manually set the amount of  exposure on the photo.  This is why the photo is a little blurry.  When  you set the camera like this, it takes the camera longer to take the  picture.  Any slight movement while it is taking the picture will blur  the picture.



Thanks, Fox.

BTW, my "enhanced starlight" comment was referring to these photos.











Looks like high noon. Only reason I can think of is that they're using flares....


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 10, 2011)

No it is just the camera. It was explained above.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 10, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> No it is just the camera. It was explained above.



What I meant was I think those two photos were taken at night because all the house lights are on, and the guys have their NVGs to their eyes. I'm just wondering why the surroundings look so bright as if they were photographed in daylight.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 10, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> What I meant was I think those two photos were taken at night because all the house lights are on, and the guys have their NVGs to their eyes. I'm just wondering why the surroundings look so bright as if they were photographed in daylight.


The increased exposure time allows more light on the film, making the picture appear to be in daylight.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exposure_(photography)#Reciprocity


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 10, 2011)

Great photos.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 10, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> What I meant was I think those two photos were taken at night because all the house lights are on, and the guys have their NVGs to their eyes. I'm just wondering why the surroundings look so bright as if they were photographed in daylight.



I know what you meant. I meant that the reason it looks like that is because of the cameras that were used for the pictures i.e the exposure time


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 10, 2011)

Invictus said:


> The increased exposure time allows more light on the film, making the picture appear to be in daylight.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exposure_(photography)#Reciprocity





cback0220 said:


> I know what you meant. I meant that the reason it looks like that is because of the cameras that were used for the pictures i.e the exposure time



Yep. I got it now. Awesome stuff.

Wonder if they can do that for future NVGs.


----------



## Grey (Feb 11, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Yep. I got it now. Awesome stuff.
> 
> Wonder if they can do that for future NVGs.



That wouldnt make much sense at all, as you can see in the pictures the people you see are blurred. The only reason its so bright is because as was stated earlier its the exposure time. That means anything that moves gets blurred, which can make for a cool photo but not an accurate one. Example of what would happen with the those type of NVGs. Hey look its really bright out! These are awsome! Oh wait, looks like there is a guy with a gun over there! shit now he is over there! damn its all blury


----------



## Etype (Feb 13, 2011)

Long exposure- Ghostly images, blur
higher ISO- High def colors, bright image
high F-stop setting- distant images are out of focus

A good combo of the three equals good night photography. Those combat camera folks are pretty darn good at their job.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 26, 2011)

:)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 1, 2011)

Some of you old-school Rangers may not have had your hands on these pieces of gear so I'm posting 'em here.  :)  Found 'em on another forum.

Joint Base Lewis McChord, Rangers gear display.

*Medic kit:*





















*Sniper, DM:*

















*Glock 22 with AAC suppressor:*





*Random/Regular kit:*


----------



## dyks (Jul 22, 2011)

jealous


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 22, 2011)

I didnt know Rangers carried pistols, at least not joes. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 22, 2011)

Digging the med. supplies.

F.M.


----------



## Robal2pl (Jul 22, 2011)

Not going to hijack the thread, but I'm just cuorious :

1) Is the Glock officialy issued weapon? Has it any military designation

2) Why .40 not 9x19 or .45 ACP?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 22, 2011)

The glock Is issued yes.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 22, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


>



Why did you post this and where did you find it?


----------



## dknob (Jul 22, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I didnt know Rangers carried pistols, at least not joes. Learn something new everyday.


From what I understand, every single person was issued an M9 in 2007 (if they wished to have one)

No clue on the Glock


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 22, 2011)

Robal2pl said:


> Not going to hijack the thread, but I'm just cuorious :
> 
> 1) Is the Glock officialy issued weapon? Has it any military designation
> 
> 2) Why .40 not 9x19 or .45 ACP?



Our Glocks are 9mm, don't know about Regiment, must be hard to get ammo for a .40


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 22, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 22, 2011)

Centermass said:


> Why did you post this and where did you find it?


CM, Mace was a bit of a celebrity in Bowden's book so I recognized his name instantly.

Also, this photo was posted by LateWatch (first guy from the left) on the "other" site, ARFCom, and USMilitariaForum.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 22, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> CM, Mace was a bit of a celebrity in Bowden's book so I recognized his name instantly.
> 
> Also, this photo was posted by LateWatch (first guy from the left) on the "other" site, ARFCom, and USMilitariaForum.



I know some of the others in this pic. Just wondering where you got it from, that's all.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 22, 2011)

Ugh displays, I was in charge of one during memorial day weekend. Civilians were cool but it was all the legs that came up and tried to show off in front of family members. "Oh look honey that's a M249 SAW" Um no dude, it's a MK46 and that is a MK48. They look at the shotgun and say something stupid like "Why is it so short? you won't get any range out of it".

[Pointing at the Gustav] "is that the new AT-4?"
The Gustav was a big hit

We even rigged up a little girl with a parachute, she asked.




dknob said:


> From what I understand, every single person was issued an M9 in 2007 (if they wished to have one)





dknob said:


> No clue on the Glock



It was my understanding that Regiment was going to get everyone pistols if and when the Army decided to switch sidearms in around that time frame. Never happened, but they had been procuring specialty weapons like the glock and short barrels for those sections that needed them.




cback0220 said:


> Our Glocks are 9mm, don't know about Regiment, must be hard to get ammo for a .40


I am sure big brother has that covered for them.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 22, 2011)

275ANGER! said:


> Ugh displays, I was in charge of one during memorial day weekend. Civilians were cool but it was all the legs that came up and tried to show off in front of family members. "Oh look honey that's a M249 SAW" Um no dude, it's a MK46 and that is a MK48. They look at the shotgun and say something stupid like "Why is it so short? you won't get any range out of it".
> 
> [Pointing at the Gustav] "is that the new AT-4?"
> The Gustav was a big hit
> ...



Is it only the Regiment who use the 84?  We recently updated it with a new missile and sights.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 22, 2011)

Irish said:


> Is it only the Regiment who use the 84? We recently updated it with a new missile and sights.


I only know of Regiment as having it as part of TO&E but have seen pictures of SF, SEALs and Marines using it. I heard about the new sights, hopefully not as fragile as the old ones?


----------



## goon175 (Jul 22, 2011)

As of when I left (summer 2010), every single person who would actually go out, and plus some, had a pistol assigned. I don't know about the rest of Regiment, but 1/75 was starting to take pistol training alot more seriously than in the past. I didn't know they were using helmet covers now, we never even had them issued the entire time I was there.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 22, 2011)

275ANGER! said:


> I only know of Regiment as having it as part of TO&E but have seen pictures of SF, SEALs and Marines using it. I heard about the new sights, hopefully not as fragile as the old ones?


 
Pretty good sights, no problems.  AFAIK the upgrade is to M3 you guys have.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 22, 2011)

We have gustavs issued.





275ANGER! said:


> I only know of Regiment as having it as part of TO&E but have seen pictures of SF, SEALs and Marines using it. I heard about the new sights, hopefully not as fragile as the old ones?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 22, 2011)

Irish said:


> Pretty good sights, no problems. AFAIK the upgrade is to M3 you guys have.



Did they update the stand too? Looking at the pic it looks more rigid


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 22, 2011)

275ANGER! said:


> Did they update the stand too? Looking at the pic it looks more rigid



No. That's the stand that has been used for a long time.  While rucking, I used to place it in the pants cargo pocket with the "U" facing up and button it and it doesn't move.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> CM, Mace was a bit of a celebrity in Bowden's book so I recognized his name instantly.
> 
> Also, this photo was posted by LateWatch (first guy from the left) on the "other" site, ARFCom, and USMilitariaForum.



Mace... Macejanus?  I had an ass clown bn xo once who tried to tell some of the lieutenants in the battalion that the "character" Macejanus in BHD was based on him (the XO).   It wasn't until much later that I got a copy of the book, read it and thought "there's no way that ass clown is this dude" then did some digging and found out Mace was a real person.  I think that XO might have to be the base for another case study.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 22, 2011)

Irish said:


> Is it only the Regiment who use the 84? We recently updated it with a new missile and sights.



Polish SOF also use this weapon.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Polish SOF also use this weapon.



Regular Army units in the Irish army us it as well as Irish SOF.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 22, 2011)

>



What's up with these M4's? I've never seen this setup before


----------



## goon175 (Jul 22, 2011)

what set up are you refering to?


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 22, 2011)

goon175 said:


> what set up are you refering to?


The barrels- they look weird. Are they the full length with just more rail points?


----------



## goon175 (Jul 22, 2011)

It is a free floating system. They are most likely 14" barrels.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 23, 2011)

DasBoot said:


> The barrels- they look weird. Are they the full length with just more rail points?


https://danieldefense.com/


----------



## NickVolcom (Oct 22, 2011)

dknob said:


> thats different. The pictures posted above look like they are from actual cameramen attached to the unit.
> This shit may fly with the white side SOF (SF, SEALs, etc), but since when is this allowed on the black side???? Has Regiment been displaced or something?
> idk why, but something so simple as cameramen following batt boys around seriously pisses me off. maybe Im too sensitive.



I agree


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2011)

NickVolcom said:


> I agree



Hi Nick,
Please provide an Intro in the Introductions subforum before posting again.

Thank you.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 22, 2011)

Nick, if you're claiming to be a SOF veteran, you're going to need to be vetted as well.  Instructions on the vetting process are in the stickies.  Welcome to the site.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 14, 2012)

> U.S. Army Rangers, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, participate in a Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise (CALFX) near Fort Stewart, Ga., Jan. 10, 2012.


 





> U.S. Army Rangers, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, participate in a Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise (CALFX) near Fort Stewart, Ga., Jan. 10, 2012.


 





> U.S. Army Rangers, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, participate in a Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise (CALFX) near Fort Stewart, Ga., Jan. 10, 2012


 





> U.S. Army Rangers, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, participate in a Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise (CALFX) near Fort Stewart, Ga., Jan. 10, 2012.


 





> U.S. Army Rangers, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, participate in a Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise (CALFX) near Fort Stewart, Ga., Jan. 11, 2012.


 





> U.S. Army Rangers, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, participate in a Combined Arms Live Fire Exercise (CALFX) near Fort Stewart, Ga., Jan. 11, 2012.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 16, 2012)

Some nice photo's. Not trying to hijack the forum but any active members of the regiment that could PM me regarding some questions? Prefer to ask this way instead of posting a separate thread out of respect to all on here.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 16, 2012)

Might as well post a thread on your questions, so that others that may have similar questions can read along.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 17, 2012)

appreciated goon, just didn't wanna seem like i'm jumping the gun. regardless what others may think, there are SOME Marines out there who think before acting


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 17, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> appreciated goon, just didn't wanna seem like i'm jumping the gun. regardless what others may think, there are SOME Marines out there who think before acting


 
I'm headed to RASP and I know some other guys on here want to go to the Regiment so I'm sure we'd like to read along, or at least I know I would...not saying my opinion carries any weight on the subject.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 17, 2012)

Ravage said:


>


Is that a 60mm mortar in trigger fire mode or a commando style mortar? Do the Ranger 11C's get to do a lot of line of site mortar missions? Might actually make that job worthwhile.
Reed (former airborne 11C that disliked it greatly)


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jan 17, 2012)

reed11b said:


> Is that a 60mm mortar in trigger fire mode or a commando style mortar? Do the Ranger 11C's get to do a lot of line of site mortar missions? Might actually make that job worthwhile.
> Reed (former airborne 11C that disliked it greatly)


I had to look up a commando-style mortar. Technically I guess it's both? It's definitely a 60mm likely in trigger mode probably without a base plate. And by line of sight you probably mean direct fire? I'm unaware of it. I imagine that's what AT/Gustavs are for. I haven't heard of an 11C ever say that job was worthwhile. Except one buddy of mine that came back from a deployment talking about some dude turning into pink mist and getting like 23 kills or some such thing. He seemed quite pleased with himself.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 17, 2012)

I think its a right place, right time kind of MOS. If you don't meet those pre-req's, it probably pretty much sucks. Not my words....just every 11C I ever talked to...haha


----------



## reed11b (Jan 17, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I think its a right place, right time kind of MOS. If you don't meet those pre-req's, it probably pretty much sucks. Not my words....just every 11C I ever talked to...haha


More like a wrong time wrong place MOS. Never met an 11C that did not enlist to be an 11B, myself included.
Reed


----------



## reed11b (Jan 17, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> I had to look up a commando-style mortar. Technically I guess it's both? It's definitely a 60mm likely in trigger mode probably without a base plate. And by line of sight you probably mean direct fire? I'm unaware of it. I imagine that's what AT/Gustavs are for. I haven't heard of an 11C ever say that job was worthwhile. Except one buddy of mine that came back from a deployment talking about some dude turning into pink mist and getting like 23 kills or some such thing. He seemed quite pleased with himself.


If it's a 60, it has a baseplate, just a small one they call a patrol base plate. By line of site, I mean with the 60mm mortar you can aim over the barrel at a target and use the elevation bubble in the handle to guestimate range and adjust off the fall of the first round. Always wanted to do it more often then we did (once in my 4 years IIRC).  
Reed


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jan 17, 2012)

reed11b said:


> If it's a 60, it has a baseplate, just a small one they call a patrol base plate. By line of site, I mean with the 60mm mortar you can aim over the barrel at a target and use the elevation bubble in the handle to guestimate range and adjust off the fall of the first round. Always wanted to do it more often then we did (once in my 4 years IIRC).
> Reed


Ah not an 11C . But yeah they do do that.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah it's just setup as seen on left. I guess I figured the base plate was always that huge thing on the right.


----------



## digrar (Jan 18, 2012)

Our mortarmen love being mortarmen. It's like a mafia, a card playing, coffee drinking, jaffel eating mafia.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 18, 2012)

digrar said:


> Our mortarmen love being mortarmen. It's like a mafia, a card playing, coffee drinking, jaffel eating mafia.


 
As do ours. They rock around with their big brew mugs and "lock up your daughters, here comes mortars" T-Shirts like the sun shines out of thier arse. Fat cunts, they used to bitch about having to detach a section and go all tactical to support our patrols. Even the MFCs tended to be fat, and they all played league for some reason.

Whats the beaten zone and killing radius like on the 60mm?  We only ever had 81mms and they were all good for most things a grunt wants them to do.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 18, 2012)

I believe learning to play spades is a pre-requisite to becoming a mortar man in any branch


----------



## dknob (Jan 18, 2012)

would NEVER want to be an 11C
;)


----------



## digrar (Jan 19, 2012)

Back in the day our blokes were mad on 500, I gather somewhere around 2004 when gen X started getting their foot in the door they found the game too complex and reverted to arsehole, or go fish... I can't remember which one now. :-"


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 27, 2012)

A few short pieces on 3/75 training for deployment. Some of the newscasters are a bit cheesy but I thought the footage was great.


----------



## Etype (Jan 27, 2012)

45 seconds in the first video, dude shines his IR pointer on the back of his buddy's head- was he trying to shoot him or give him laser eye surgery?


----------



## goon175 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good catch!


----------



## Etype (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm a big laser safety nazi.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's part 1


----------



## goon175 (Jan 27, 2012)

I like to blame those incidents' on guys using the G-money grips and having the pressure pad on that. Seems like that set up results in more laser accidental discharges than when you have it on the rail.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are the weight room photos.

https://picasaweb.google.com/goergen2/HunterArmyAirfieldSavannahRangers

https://picasaweb.google.com/goerge...nhancementCenter75thRangerRegimentFtBenningGA

https://picasaweb.google.com/goergen2/75thRangerRegimentFortBenning


----------



## goon175 (Jan 27, 2012)

I still can't believe 1/75 has 2 of their own gyms now and the post gym right across the street, plus the new o-course they just built. Some great facilities for guys to train in.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 27, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I still can't believe 1/75 has 2 of their own gyms now and the post gym right across the street, plus the new o-course they just built. Some great facilities for guys to train in.


 
Sounds like it's a damn good time to be in the Regiment Ranger Goon175...had to get that plug in from AR.com


----------



## goon175 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not real big on titles there bud.

I just follow the rules on other sites.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 27, 2012)

Neither is my mentor off site. It's just interesting to see the differences between the places I get on both multiple times a day. Since I'm doing some hijacking right now I might as well post some more media.

Old school Regiment vids...


----------



## Brill (Jan 27, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I'm not real big on titles there bud.
> 
> I just follow the rules *on other sites*.


 
What the hayl?


----------



## Etype (Jan 27, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I like to blame those incidents' on guys using the G-money grips and having the pressure pad on that. Seems like that set up results in more laser accidental discharges than when you have it on the rail.


They are no bueno for shooting either, imo.  Without, your support hand puts pressure straight back through the butt into your shoulder, with one, you're upsetting the nice natural alignment of the M4.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 27, 2012)

I completely agree. After our company sent a few guys to the barnhart shooting course everyone who had one took it off. The only exception, was that a few guys liked the ones that had the bipod that popped out of it for afghanistan.


----------



## CDG (Jan 27, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Here are the weight room photos.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/goergen2/HunterArmyAirfieldSavannahRangers
> 
> ...


 
Wow. Those are incredible facilities. I would love to spend even just a week training in a place like that. Insanely jealous right now.


----------



## Brill (Jan 27, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Here are the weight room photos.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/goergen2/HunterArmyAirfieldSavannahRangers
> 
> ...


 
WTF?  I'm not paying taxes for that shit to be empty!  I wanna see sweat and blood on the floor damn it!


----------



## Etype (Jan 27, 2012)

Tucker and Fredrick gym on Bragg look like that and are double or triple the size, but not for any one specific unit- it'd be nice to have them dedicated to just on Bn.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's one with all the equipment actually in it.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 28, 2012)

Love the old school vids!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jan 28, 2012)

Two more before I go to bed.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 28, 2012)

Cheezy music but its worth it :d


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 28, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Here's part 1


 
Man BenninTV has a ton of Ranger vids.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 21, 2012)

Some photos from the recent SOCOM CAPEX 2012






HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes



> FORT BRAGG, N.C. -- Rangers from the 75th Ranger Regiment, provide a demonstration on a direct-action raid during the 2012 U.S. Army Special Operations Command Capabilities Exercise at Fort Bragg, April 20. (USASFC(A) Photo by Staff Sgt. Marcus Butler)


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 21, 2012)

In connection to dknob's comment on the Army SOF Pix thread...


----------



## Red Ryder (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking good in that Multicam.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 20, 2012)

*3/75 Combat Operations Spring 2012*


----------



## Ravage (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting to see K-9 handlers.


----------



## Etype (Jun 20, 2012)

Dogs are the new hot item, everyone wants one while on patrol nowadays.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 20, 2012)

Do units have embeded K-9 handlers, or are from their own ranks?


----------



## Etype (Jun 20, 2012)

SF and Rangers both have their own dogs. Most conventional units use dogs from either MP or Master at Arms units- the Air Force has some too I think.

I can't speak for Rangers, but SF dogs are bomb, bite, and tracking dogs. Most conventional dogs only do one or two of the three. The 3rd Group dogs seem to have a very good record of success and most teams request one when they deploy.  Our dog handler was the real deal and worked with his dog daily.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 20, 2012)

If I may ask, does that mean "working with a dog" is another skill 18-series are able to obtain? Or are they SF enablers - like commo guys or SOT-As?


----------



## Etype (Jun 20, 2012)

They are 18 series guys.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know specific capabilities, but our dog handlers are all 11-series in a dedicated dog section, they have one handler per platoon.


----------



## digrar (Jun 20, 2012)

It's got me buggered why Infantry Battalions (in all countries) don't have visual and scent tracking platoons. Seek out and close with the enemy. It's in the job description, yet we pay this skills lip service at best.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 21, 2012)

Our military mindset is: a dog it a tool for finding out drugs and bombs. And only MP and EOD units should have K-9s.
Two wars, 9 years....no lessons learned.....


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 21, 2012)

La Roux said:


> Looking good in that Multicam.


 
Was that a bit of a 'SEAL slide' I saw at 1:18?


----------



## Etype (Jun 21, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Our military mindset is: a dog it a tool for finding out drugs and bombs. And only MP and EOD units should have K-9s.
> Two wars, 9 years....no lessons learned.....


The ROE for a dog bite is usually a lot looser than actually shooting someone, and if you are in a rural area there's really no way to escape the dog. They can also do some incredible CQB work. The US has been on board for at least 8 years or so on the multi-purpose dogs, but only recently have we started fielding them in larger numbers.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 21, 2012)

What types of dogs are favorites for this type of tasks? I'm am assuming the dogs are shipped from the US (?).

====================

Some nice Ranger photos from the past...


----------



## Ravage (Jul 5, 2012)

> Rangers from A Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment on a helicopter landing zone in Khost Province, Afghanistan June 3, 2012.
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## Ravage (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like a h.weapons platoon?


----------



## dknob (Jul 5, 2012)

Weapons squad


----------



## dknob (Jul 5, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Do units have embeded K-9 handlers, or are from their own ranks?


 
In 2007 we created our own K9 program, before we used contractors.

And I can't remember what types but I think they were just bite/tracking.


----------



## dknob (Jul 5, 2012)

I was always scared of our dogs lol. For good reason


----------



## Ravage (Jul 5, 2012)

German and Belgian shepherds?


----------



## ProPatria (Jul 5, 2012)

digrar said:


> It's got me buggered why Infantry Battalions (in all countries) don't have visual and scent tracking platoons. Seek out and close with the enemy. It's in the job description, yet we pay this skills lip service at best.


 
We don't have specific platoons for visual or scent tracking but each member of Reconnaisance Platoon is trained in tracking and we do conduct tracking excersises. We are by no means experts at it but some guys get pretty good at following spore.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 5, 2012)

It's not even a full weapons squad, just a two-man gun team. You can tell the picture is of the overwatch/blackside element, as there is also a sniper to their left (our right)


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 5, 2012)

goon175 said:


> It's not even a full weapons squad, just a two-man gun team. You can tell the picture is of the overwatch/blackside element, as there is also a sniper to their left (our right)


What does "blackside" refer to?


----------



## goon175 (Jul 5, 2012)

It's kind of hard to explain via a written post, and without getting into the intricacies of mission planning, but suffice it to say that it is the containment element of a raid.

On a side note.... I have NEVER seen a gun team carry a 240 on a real world mission, let a lone a tripod of all things! Our gun teams were always two man elements, the gunner had a Mk 48 and he had an AG that carried an assault pack full of linked 7.62. My guess is that some of the more large scale hits they have done up in the boonies have required the use of a more traditional support by fire position.

That fucking sucks to be in a gun team if that is the case.... those off-set infils that had you moving 10-12k at night through the mountains at 7-8k AGL sucked WITH OUT a tripod, etc., can't imagine doing it with.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 5, 2012)

Here are some photos of a 240, and even a Goose gun:


----------



## digrar (Jul 6, 2012)

ProPatria said:


> We don't have specific platoons for visual or scent tracking but each member of Reconnaisance Platoon is trained in tracking and we do conduct tracking excersises. We are by no means experts at it but some guys get pretty good at following spore.


 
We were the same, recon and snipers held about 90% of the qualified visual trackers in the battalion. From what I'm reading in the regiment magazine recon is losing its way a bit, so I'm not sure how they're going keeping the skill set and keeping the guys who have it, I know none of they guys on my course, students or instructors are still serving.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jul 6, 2012)

goon175 said:


> It's kind of hard to explain via a written post, and without getting into the intricacies of mission planning, but suffice it to say that it is the containment element of a raid.
> 
> On a side note.... I have NEVER seen a gun team carry a 240 on a real world mission, let a lone a tripod of all things! Our gun teams were always two man elements, the gunner had a Mk 48 and he had an AG that carried an assault pack full of linked 7.62. My guess is that some of the more large scale hits they have done up in the boonies have required the use of a more traditional support by fire position.
> 
> That fucking sucks to be in a gun team if that is the case.... those off-set infils that had you moving 10-12k at night through the mountains at 7-8k AGL sucked WITH OUT a tripod, etc., can't imagine doing it with.


Man, those new tripods they got just as I etsed weigh like 7 lbs. It's just like carrying an extra 100 rounds.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 6, 2012)

bro, my last deployment in eastern afghanistan when 'they' made the call that all offset infils had to be atleast 5k away...I was cutting weight in any way I could possibly find. That 7 lbs gets pretty damn heavy after 12k up in the pass.


----------



## Brill (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh Goon...Just wait until you feel the joy and love from a 5590...or 5 of his buddies.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jul 6, 2012)

goon175 said:


> bro, my last deployment in eastern afghanistan when 'they' made the call that all offset infils had to be atleast 5k away...I was cutting weight in any way I could possibly find. That 7 lbs gets pretty damn heavy after 12k up in the pass.


Yeah I hadn't thought about that. Astan is a different ball game from Iraq.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Oh Goon...Just wait until you feel the joy and love from a 5590...or 5 of his buddies.


 
One might say I know my way around a 5590....


----------



## Poccington (Jul 7, 2012)

Fuck being part of an SF team, or 240 team as you lads call it, in that kind of terrain.

Same goes for that cunting Carl Gustav too.


----------



## digrar (Jul 7, 2012)

We breed our DFSW teams with small brains, big muscles and heavily calloused knuckles for that very reason.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Jul 7, 2012)

Try roping and jumping that Goose.  I got some good "war stories" about that...


----------



## Ravage (Jul 7, 2012)

Share or it never happened! :)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 8, 2012)

For all of you SAW gunners out there :)


----------



## Ravage (Jul 9, 2012)

> B Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment in Ghazni Province, Afghanistan in June 2012.


 
Funny when I hear TF-WE command comments about how safe the province is....


----------



## dknob (Jul 22, 2012)

And problem solved:

This pic was also part of the set released..






Brendan Looney (name on KIA bracelet) was a SEAL.


----------



## Etype (Jul 22, 2012)

dknob said:


>


Pistol grip + thumbless grip = fucked up x2.  Get right SEAL.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 22, 2012)

> Pistol grip + thumbless grip = fucked up x2.


 
I don't understand what you are saying is fucked up...?


----------



## Etype (Jul 22, 2012)

The thumbless grip and the use of a pistol grip.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm assuming he has the front of the weapon resting on support, and that's why he isn't using the g-money grip. I personally am pretty against the g-money grip, but the SCAR's limited rail space doesn't leave you much choice. The lack of rail space was one of my chief complaints about the weapons system.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I'm assuming he has the front of the weapon resting on support, and that's why he isn't using the g-money grip. I personally am pretty against the g-money grip, but the SCAR's limited rail space doesn't leave you much choice. The lack of rail space was one of my chief complaints about the weapons system.


 
I thought he was talking about the rear pistol grip, nearer the trigger.  I imagine it would be hard to hold onto the weapon if you fired it like that.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jul 22, 2012)

It looks like he's in the ready and moving to move the fire selector from safe to fire, not that he's gonna shoot with his grip in that position.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 22, 2012)

> I thought he was talking about the rear pistol grip, nearer the trigger. I imagine it would be hard to hold onto the weapon if you fired it like that.


 
Yeah, I agree with johnnyboy, I think he was just switching the selector from safe to fire when the pic was taken.


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Yeah, I agree with johnnyboy, I think he was just switching the selector from safe to fire when the pic was taken.


 
It does have an ambi selector correct?


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2012)

For all we know he's just looking at something through his scope.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 22, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing.  The guy in the background isn't holding his that way.  I've seen it done like this in other pics before.  I wonder if it is a slow fire technique (maybe 400m - 600m?) to limit the side to side movement you might get on a trigger pull?  I've been curious about this for a while, as I thought it was a shooting style some people picked up, and wondered if there was a reason for it.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 23, 2012)

yeah they have ambidextrous selector switches.


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2012)

goon175 said:


> yeah they have ambidextrous selector switches.


 
Roger. Did you like the rifle?



Freefalling said:


> For all we know he's just looking at something through his scope.


 
That was my impression.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Roger. Did you like the rifle?


 
Overall, yes. It wasn't the perfect rifle by any means either though.

I still stand by the fact that the HK 416/417 would have been better though.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jul 24, 2012)

I own a SCAR-L myself. Overall it's got most of what I wanted in a rifle, from the flip down sights, better internal working system (in my opinion anyway), folding and telescoping stock. All I did was add a EOTECH holosight and a combat grip and it's a good weapon. Long term (when I'm not a poor college student) want either to have the barrel replaced with a shorter CQC type or a integrated suppressor type of barrel. Haven't had any jam's or mis-fires since I've owned it, and it's a lot easier to clean the bolt assembly than a AR platform, way less carbon build up also.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 25, 2012)

From the 1/75 Change of Command... man those uniforms look good!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 25, 2012)

There is so much diversity in BN.... Lol


----------



## goon175 (Jul 25, 2012)

> There is so much diversity in BN.... Lol


 
That is what E co. is for! haha


----------



## Etype (Jul 25, 2012)

goon175 said:


> The lack of rail space was one of my chief complaints about the weapons system.


What do you need besides a laser and a light?



LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I thought it was a shooting style some people picked up, and wondered if there was a reason for it.


A lot of guys who have trigger squeeze issues on sniper rifles try this, and it usually makes the problem worse and results in lateral misses.  Wrapping the thumb puts your wrist in a more natural/relaxed position and allows for a better straight press.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 25, 2012)

Etype said:


> A lot of guys who have trigger squeeze issues on sniper rifles try this, and it usually makes the problem worse and results in lateral misses. Wrapping the thumb puts your wrist in a more natural/relaxed position and allows for a better straight press.


 
Thanks, that was exactly what I was looking for.  I was thinking a thumb-less grip would cause you to miss more to the side you shoot from (ie. miss right in that pic).  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 25, 2012)

> What do you need besides a laser and a light?


 
You don't need more than that, but those two things take up all the space and make it so you can't have your support hand as far out on the weapon as you would like for a stable platform. Also, with the pressure pads that takes up all available space. On the M-4 you can put the light out on the rail extender and that prevents you from haveing to bring your support hand in closer

I hope I described that accurately...I'm not always so good when painting a picture with words...haha


----------



## Etype (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm with you.  I didn't realize you folks had the Daniel Defense rails.

I usually use a 10.5" M4 and wrap my thumb right behind the LA-5 with my pointer along the left side rail.  On a DD 14.5" I put my thumb right behind the front sight.  I activate the laser with it's internal switch, and mount my light switch in the space between the top and right rail where the tip of my thumb rests.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 25, 2012)

They have DD free floating uppers now (they got them in just as I was leaving), but when I was there we just used the "triple mount" on the end of the rifle/around the front sight post to extend it.


----------



## dknob (Aug 2, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> There is so much diversity in BN.... Lol


 LOL! I know right.


----------



## dknob (Aug 2, 2012)

what goes through the head of an SF guy when looking at Rangers in action? In terms of kit, weapons, uniforms, etc.


----------



## Etype (Aug 2, 2012)

dknob said:


> what goes through the head of an SF guy when looking at Rangers in action? In terms of kit, weapons, uniforms, etc.



"They would be a lot cooler if they cut their sleeves off."
"Look, they _all _wear their helmets."  
"It must be nice to work at the platoon level."
"Look at those dorks pulling security, lets go swimming in the canal."


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 5, 2012)

dknob said:


> what goes through the head of an SF guy when looking at Rangers in action? In terms of kit, weapons, uniforms, etc.


 
Honestly, they would be looking for pointers.  SF is about three years or more behind the Regiment in terms of weapons, equipment, and tactics.  At least that was my experience transitioning from 3/75 to 5th SFG.  A big part of it is simply because SF is primarily a FID-based unit and considered low priority (Tier 3) while some of the DA centric units have a different focus and a different budget.  In my opinion, another reason why SF lags behind is because you have so many voices coming from so many different Groups.  It is a huge community and SF never, ever speaks with one voice when it comes to weapons and equipment acquisitions.  This is why SEALs appear to be so well equipped compared to some other SOF units.  It isn't so much a budgeting issue but a bureaucratic one.  That's another post though. 

If you watch some of the SF recruitment videos, I've seen some where nearly all of the footage is actually of 75th training exercises.


----------



## Etype (Aug 5, 2012)

JackMurphyRGR said:


> SF never, ever speaks with one voice when it comes to weapons and equipment acquisitions.


This needs to be repeated.  Aside from people who actually work there, I think a lot of us wonder what the purpose of USASFC is and why it exists.


JackMurphyRGR said:


> If you watch some of the SF recruitment videos, I've seen some where nearly all of the footage is actually of 75th training exercises.


They're finally starting to give Range 37 some more publicity (SFSC and SFARTAETC), but still won't show the meat and potatoes of SF operations- VSO.  Long hours talking with local leaders who have the mean intelligence of the average American 10 year old only to go "home" to eat first strike rations and drink locally bought Bombas, then go to sleep on your worn out mattress is not something that sells.  I think the recruiting side of the house is between a rock and hard place when it comes to filling 4th Bns and convincing qualified candidates that it's what they want.  

I came to SF when the invasions and CIF missions were still the hot talk- not the case anymore.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree. USASFC is a kind of good ol' boys club where people promote their friends up through the ranks. It is very incestuous as far as how you make it up there.

This is a big issue, but I think you are on the right track here. In many ways I feel that SF has abandoned the UW mission that was once their purview in exchange for the DA mission that all the cool kids were doing in the GWOT. Because of this, I think that it is going to be Delta that will get many, if not most, of the high end UW missions in the future rather than SF. These are capabilities that need to be cultivated and developed over the long term, and in this one area where SF separates itself from the rest of the SOF community, I think they have lost this niche in many ways. The future of Counter-Terrorism in my opinion is two Americans who speak the local language rolling out in indigenous clothing, weapons, and vehicles along with local national soldiers. In other words, the future of Counter-Terrorism is going to look less like the Iraq and Afghanistan campaigns and a lot more like UW. This should be the type of mission that SF gets but as I mention, I think that this type of work is all going to go to Tier One and SF will only work the FID (as in training) piece of these operations. In a lot of ways, SF is even more big Army than the big Army. It kills me to say that.

As far as recruitment and raising awareness, SF needs to not only reverse what I feel has happened within the community as stated above, but then present the UW mission to potential recruits and the public in general. This is such a huge deal that I don't feel I can over state it. I went to SF with the impression that I would be training foreign soldiers and leading them into combat. I got to do that, but I was surprised when I got to Group that there are other missions that can't be mentioned here that were the true focus of the unit...according to some commanders anyway. I had no interest in that mission and perhaps this is part of the reason why I decided to ETS. It was like having buyers remorse. That said, I did get to Iraq and do exactly the type of work I was looking forward to so I don't mean to be overly critical.

The UW mission is also multi-faceted, subtle, and decentralized. Because of that not to many people understand it except those who have done it successfully or simply have tons of experience in SF. They say you have to be in SF for five years just to get a basic feel for your job. I agree. I did the job for three years, walking right on to a Senior 18B position. I think I had yet to attain a full or comprehensive understanding of my job and what it entailed. The reason I bring this up is because SF needs to do a much, much better job at communicating what their mission is and how UW works. It's a bad ass mission and both SF and DOD as a whole needs to do more to embrace this sort of "non-military" mission. Communicating how this stuff works doesn't just attract recruits but as wild as it sounds, I think those documentaries, articles, movies, whatever, also are the primary medium with which you influence and inform (most) military officers and policy makers. Think about it like this, there is no confusion with anyone about what SEALs do. They swim in the water, under water, blow up ships, raid oil platforms, come ashore and blow some stuff up, ect... By contrast, people only have the most superficial understanding of what UW is.

For those looking for some examples, read Scott Zastrow's "The Deguello" or Keith Nell's "Viscount Down" for some enlightenment on how effective Unconventional Warfare can be.


----------



## Etype (Aug 5, 2012)

JackMurphyRGR said:


> *ALL ABOVE*


It seems as though SF is trying to parcel out a lot of the abilities every team, or at least Bn or Co should have to various "shops" or "groups" at the group level.  Between 4th Bns and the good old boy system, we have a lot of mediocre personalities- whether it's fat kids or weak performers in general.

If all the special behind the scenes stuff that the groups had was at full capacity and running like a well oiled machine, we'd be able to cover all of our missions sets and the existence of tier one assets wouldn't be necessary, unfortunately that's not the case.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 5, 2012)

Absolutely.  Those missions that are on the DL are the biggest shit show of them all but they can't be discussed openly, much less candidly, which only exacerbates the issues involved. 

I know that they are trying to hold on to those 4th Battalions but I'm pretty sure they are going away in the long term.  My suspicion is that they are just trying to hold out as long as possible so that they have some collateral to dump when the real budget cuts start to come, just my speculation on it.  I've been told that General Muholland however is of the opinion that SF got way too big, way too fast.


----------



## Etype (Aug 5, 2012)

JackMurphyRGR said:


> My suspicion is that they are just trying to hold out as long as possible so that they have some collateral to dump when the real budget cuts start to come, just my speculation on it.


That sounds like a good idea.
One idea was to give all the Bns D Cos.  Delta Co was going to be all specialty teams.  The idea went away though, since it would also eliminate 1 LTC, 3+ MAJs, 1 CSM, and 1 SGM slot.

The thing that gives me the depth of ability in SF.  There are some dudes whose performance is through the roof- 350+ PT scores, legit IPSC A class shooters, incredibly tactically sound; then you get some who are... not.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 6, 2012)

Cutting the bloated Officer and Senior NCO ranks would be a good thing!!!  SF is wildly inconsistent, isn't it?


----------



## Etype (Aug 6, 2012)

Sure is.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 7, 2012)

I would hope that SF isn't as good at DA as Rangers are, good lord it's the only thing Rangers have been asked to do for the last 11 years! If we aren't the best at it after that much time, then there is a serious problem. Besides that, SF needs to be focused on the UW/FID piece, that's why we have them. Not saying they shouldn't know how to do DA, how can you teach it if you aren't already proficient with it, but you know what I mean. From what I understand, SF has had an issue with too many guys coming in who thought SF was all about DA, and really had no interest in doing the UW mission. Maybe that has resulted in a diminished core capability that you guys are talking about?


----------



## goon175 (Aug 7, 2012)

> SF is about three years or more behind the Regiment in terms of weapons, equipment,


 
From what I have seen, it pretty much seems like the 75th and SF get about the same weapons and equipment at about the same time. I believe this is because of USASOC procurement, not so much to do with SF or 75th procurement.

As far as tactics go, like I said above, the 75th SHOULD be better at DA. And in my opinion, SF shouldn't give a rat's ass. Just like someone in the 75th shouldn't care that SF is better at UW, or that SEALs are better at maritime stuff.


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 8, 2012)

Grizzly DO NOT POST ANY MORE UNTIL YOU POST AN INTRO IN THE INTRO THREAD AS PER RULES YOU SHOULD HAVE READ AND SIGNED UP TOO OR YOU WILL BE BANNED. !!!! CAPISH!!



<IRISH>


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 8, 2012)

Intro's up, sorry about that.

I recall reading that many Ranger-Qualified SF soldiers were '_volunteered_' during the initial formation of the 75th Ranger Regiment to form the core of its experienced membership.

Apparently quite a few SF soldiers ETS'ed as a result because they didn't want to be TLs, SLs and PSGs after having lead indig platoons and companies in Vietnam.

Just putting it out there:-"


----------



## CDG (Aug 8, 2012)

Grizzly said:


> Intro's up, sorry about that.
> 
> I recall reading that many Ranger-Qualified SF soldiers were '_volunteered_' during the initial formation of the 75th Ranger Regiment to form the core of its experienced membership.
> 
> ...


 
Nevermind.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 8, 2012)

I had never heard, or read, that anywhere before.  I will do some digging tonight or tomorrow when I have some time.  Maybe it is mentioned in Ross Hall's book.  If true, I can completely understand.  A senior SF guy getting downgraded to being a Team Leader or Squad Leader in a Airborne Light Infantry unit?  That's absurd.  PSG is more along the lines of the equivalent position going not just by rank but by duties and responsibilities.  I think that's especially true of those Vietnam vets who were running patrols with their indig outside the wire on their own or with one or two other Americans.  Suddenly you are going to drop that guy in a Ranger Battalion to look after a SAW gunner and a couple cherry Privates?


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll give you a link, it was said by Richard over at PS.com.

http://www.professionalsoldiers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=257163&highlight=Ranger#post257163


Richard - "FWIW - when the Ranger Battalions were being reconstituted, SF was stripped - many involuntarily - of its Victors to form the nucleus of its expereinced cadre. And so it goes..."



JackMurphyRGR said:


> I had never heard, or read, that anywhere before. I will do some digging tonight or tomorrow when I have some time. Maybe it is mentioned in Ross Hall's book. If true, I can completely understand. A senior SF guy getting downgraded to being a Team Leader or Squad Leader in a Airborne Light Infantry unit? That's absurd. PSG is more along the lines of the equivalent position going not just by rank but by duties and responsibilities. I think that's especially true of those Vietnam vets who were running patrols with their indig outside the wire on their own or with one or two other Americans. Suddenly you are going to drop that guy in a Ranger Battalion to look after a SAW gunner and a couple cherry Privates?


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2012)

That sort of makes sense in the context of history just not common sense.

At the time, SF wasn't a branch or MOS, it was an identifier which meant that the community didn't "own" its personnel. Post-Vietnam SF lost...2 Groups I think (6 and 8) plus 5th decreased in size plus the loss of some independent companies on top of Big Army's push to stand up the new Ranger units which went from companies to full battalions. From a "we need qualified people" perspective I sort of understand, but there was probably some "Screw SF" in the decision as well.


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 8, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> That sort of makes sense in the context of history *just not common sense.*
> 
> At the time, SF wasn't a branch or MOS, it was an identifier which meant that the community didn't "own" its personnel. Post-Vietnam SF lost...2 Groups I think (6 and 8) plus 5th decreased in size plus the loss of some independent companies on top of Big Army's push to stand up the new Ranger units which went from companies to full battalions. From a "we need qualified people" perspective I sort of understand, but *there was probably some "Screw SF" in the decision as well*.


 
In regard to the first bold: Well, this is the Army.;)

In regard to the second bold: On a serious note, I believe that Big Army wasn't very fond of SF post-Vietnam (Gen. Schwarzkopf) so that could certainly have been the case.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess it all came full circle then, since the original SF guys drew heavily upon the WW2 and Korea Rangers. To this day the WW2 Ranger Battalions are a part of both SF and the 75th's official lineage.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2012)

Grizzly said:


> In regard to the first bold: Well, this is the Army.;)


 
You are 17, what do you know about the Army?

Don't answer that and stop while you are ahead.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 8, 2012)

If true it came full circle in more ways that one because Schwarzkopf didn't like Rangers either.


----------



## Etype (Aug 8, 2012)

Excerpt from _Thunder on the Euphrates-_


> _“The Commander-in-Chief of the Allied forces in the _*1991 Persian Gulf War*_, _*US General H. Norman Schwarzkopf was *
> *biased against special forces units*_ and personnel just like his hero General Abrams. During _*Operation Desert Shield*_, _
> _he emphatically declared to everyone that _*Operation Desert Shield and Operation Desert Storm*_, were going to be _
> _principally air and missile campaigns, backed up on the ground by massed armored and infantry divisions. “What the _
> ...


I remember hearing grumblings about GEN Schwarzkopf from some of the old guys. I can't believe a theater commander would say such a thing, was he really that stupid? He's a member of Mensa, so he has a high IQ- but he still seems like an idiot to me.

Air assets couldn't do it alone in this day and age, and they've made incredible advances in technology since the early 90s.  Flying over the desert at 30,000' looking through your pod is a bit like walking around looking for bugs through a soda straw- you'll find something eventually, but it's not ideal.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wasn't SF atleast able to get in on SCUD hunting missions? I know Schwarzkof hated SOF in general, and I agree with you Etype, how could a theatre commander be so stupid? His bias against the 75th was evident as well, they only deployed one company and all they did was sit in kuwait on the sidelines.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2012)

Etype said:


> Air assets couldn't do it alone in this day and age, and they've made incredible advances in technology since the early 90s. Flying over the desert at 30,000' looking through your pod is a bit like walking around looking for bugs through a soda straw- you'll find something eventually, but it's not ideal.


 
His own autobio even discussed his distrust of SOF though I recall him being a little more diplomatic about it. Rick Atkinson's* _Crusade_ goes into some detail about Dumbkopf. I've also read an official or semi-official white paper on AFSOC and Recus during DS/ DS hosted by an af.mil website where the authors go into detail about how even they weren't wanted and how AFSOC found an airbase, built it up, and had the conventional AF try to (or succeed, I don't recall) take it away from them or force them into a small corner of it.

Cheif Balwanz' SR mission was one thrown to SF at the last minute IIRC as well.

Stormin Norman was about as anti-SOF as you could find in our military.

*ETA: Atkinson's books are very good, particularly his Liberation Trilogy which has one book left to be published.


----------



## Etype (Aug 8, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Wasn't SF atleast able to get in on SCUD hunting missions?


Yep, I think it was 5th Group, along with SAS and Delta.

5th also did some awesome recon work during the second invasion- they didn't get into any Hollywood style contact like 391 did though.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 8, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Wasn't SF atleast able to get in on SCUD hunting missions? I know Schwarzkof hated SOF in general, and I agree with you Etype, how could a theatre commander be so stupid? His bias against the 75th was evident as well, they only deployed one company and all they did was sit in kuwait on the sidelines.


 
Pete Blaber touches on some of those missions in, "The Mission, The Men and Me"


----------



## Brill (Aug 9, 2012)

goon175 said:


> From what I have seen, it pretty much seems like the 75th and SF get about the same weapons and equipment at about the same time. I believe this is because of USASOC procurement, not so much to do with SF or 75th procurement.


 
I cannot speak to the 11B or 18B piece but from a 35P perspective, the OSTs in RTSB is light years ahead of SOT-As as far as capabilities due to more sophisticated equipment. BUT...they each have a different mission set (and funding ;)) as you pointed out.


----------



## dknob (Aug 9, 2012)

1/75 in the Gulf went on a major raid against a communications/radar facility


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 9, 2012)

Several of my family members served in the military including one who was WIA in Desert Storm serving as as Army Infantryman.

So I know enough to make that joke.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2012)

A certain Queen song from the '80s comes to mind when I read posts like that...


----------



## CDG (Aug 9, 2012)

Grizzly said:


> Several of my family members served in the military including one who was WIA in Desert Storm serving as as Army Infantryman.
> 
> So I know enough to make that joke.


You gotta be shittin' me.  You know jackshit, kid.  I suggest you STFU.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 9, 2012)

Grizzly said:


> Several of my family members served in the military including one who was WIA in Desert Storm serving as as Army Infantryman.
> 
> So I know enough to make that joke.


 
Here we go again with another fucked up individual. Kid, quit while your ahead and stop coming to this site before you have your privileges removed.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2012)

I have some great clip art fired up and ready to go...


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2012)

Grizzly said:


> Several of my family members served in the military including one who was WIA in Desert Storm serving as as Army Infantryman.
> 
> So I know enough to make that joke.


 
What part of "Don't answer that and stop while you are ahead" do you not understand?

You are the fifth or so kid to come in here within the last 3 months to tell us what they "know." I think one may still be here because the others couldn't to be told "You don't know jack." They were furious and they stomped their feet and gnashed their teeth and showed us what they "know."

They were banned for failing to follow simple instructions. When you're older you'll understand. Several of us were in your position before and now we see that we didn't know jack back then and had not earned the right to run our know-it-all mouths.

So, I'll repeat myself, "Don't answer that and stop while you are ahead."

Seriously, don't respond. Read more, post less.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 9, 2012)

> 1/75 in the Gulf went on a major raid against a communications/radar facility


 
I did not know that! you learn something new every day!


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I did not know that! you learn something new every day!


 
I think the raid was covered in the following. I haven't read it in about 10 years, but it was pretty good for the time.
http://www.amazon.com/To-Fight-With..._B001H9PW0G_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1344525944&sr=1-3


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 9, 2012)

What's the joke?  I want to laugh too.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 9, 2012)

Wohoo! The Regiments FB page is back - aaand that means great pix.







> Rangers of A Co., 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment await their aircraft after completing a mission in Khost Province, Afghanistan in May 2012.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 9, 2012)

From 2nd Battalion FB page:


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 9, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> What part of "Don't answer that and stop while you are ahead" do you not understand?
> 
> You are the fifth or so kid to come in here within the last 3 months to tell us what they "know." I think one may still be here because the others couldn't to be told "You don't know jack." They were furious and they stomped their feet and gnashed their teeth and showed us what they "know."
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2012)

Chili dog and a banned user for lunch? Not a bad day so far.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 9, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Chili dog and a banned user for lunch? Not a bad day so far.


I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2012)

WOOHOO!  Been saving this all day...


----------



## Muppet (Aug 9, 2012)

Grizzly said:


>


 
Dick head! Sorry boss. I had to.

F.M.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 10, 2012)

Some 2nd Ranger Battalion history this time:






> A Co Weapons PLT at JOTC in Ft. Sherman, Panama 1988.


 





> A Co Weapons PLT during Operation Just Cause. Photo was taken at Balboa Park in Panama City while A Co was guarding the American Embassy.


 





> A Co Weapons PLT preparing for a tailgate jump out of a C-130 with a bulldozer. 1988, Ft. Campbell, KY.


----------



## lancero (Aug 10, 2012)

I love "old school" Ranger pictures!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Centermass (Aug 10, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> That sort of makes sense in the context of history just not common sense.
> 
> At the time, SF wasn't a branch or MOS, it was an identifier which meant that the community didn't "own" its personnel. Post-Vietnam SF lost...2 Groups I think (6 and 8) plus 5th decreased in size plus the loss of some independent companies on top of Big Army's push to stand up the new Ranger units which went from companies to full battalions. From a "we need qualified people" perspective I sort of understand, but there was probably some "Screw SF" in the decision as well.


 
5th, 7th and 10th were the only post VN era groups left. Towards the end of the 70's, 7th SFG was on it's way out the door as well. It was scheduled for deactivation and then, along comes Ronnie Reagan. From that point on, it was a complete turn around in numbers.

As for Abrams Charter and it's plank holders, it's true the ranks were heavy with SF veterans. Below is a pic from the old days at 2/75.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 10, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 6515


 
I usually hate memes and demotivational posters, but this one really, really fits.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 13, 2012)

> 2d Battalion Rangers conduct combat operations in Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom, July 2012


----------



## Ravage (Aug 14, 2012)

> A Ranger from C Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment operating against Afghan insurgents in Helmand Province, Afghanistan, May 2012. (Photo by Army Sgt. Sean K. Harp)
> 
> 'Energetically will I meet the enemies of my country.'


 
Got a question: why do some guys use a double tube NOD, and others utilise a monocular?


----------



## goon175 (Aug 14, 2012)

Most guys have a monocular (pvs-14) as a back up for their PVS-15's/AVS-6's. If one of those has to go to maintenance for some reason, you still have the 14's to train/fight with.


----------



## dknob (Aug 14, 2012)

lancero said:


> I love "old school" Ranger pictures!


 LOL brother you are on the cuspit of being Old School Ranger yourself.


----------



## lancero (Aug 14, 2012)

dknob said:


> LOL brother you are on the cuspit of being Old School Ranger yourself.


Damnit


----------



## Etype (Aug 14, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Got a question: why do some guys use a double tube NOD, and others utilise a monocular?


There are also some (old) guys that still prefer having one eye adapted to the dark of night and one looking through the tube.  Some folks wear their PVS-14 over their non-firing eye so they don't have to flip their NVG up if they use white light.  I always preferred having it over my firing eye and shooting with my laser or green through my NVG.  I don't like giving up the advantage of night+NVGs.

When I came to the 82nd as a private, we didn't have NVGs for every man and they were PVS-7s at that.  When I left the 82nd as a SGT, we had one set of PVS-14s per man.  I've seen several different new kinds of NVDs fielded in SF in my few years here.  What I'm saying is, night vision technology and it's employment has been evolving very quickly lately- what people were using or doing 2 years ago may be old news.


----------



## digrar (Aug 14, 2012)

When we were mounted I was a driver, so I had a binocular set up. Later when I wasn't I went with a monocular.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 16, 2012)

> A Ranger from C Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment pulls security on a doorway and attempts to clear as much of a sub-level room as possible from an external position during combat operations against Afghan insurgents in Helmand Province, Afghanistan, July 2012. (Army Photo by Spc. Justin A Young)


----------



## Ravage (Aug 16, 2012)

> Rangers from A Company, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment load a Chinook after conducting a successful combat operation against Afghan insurgents in Khost Province, Afghanistan, July 2009.
> 
> RLTW!


----------



## Poccington (Aug 16, 2012)

Man, the whole Ranger mission set is just cool as shit.

"So, what do you actually do in work?"

"I go to where the enemy lives, kick his door in and shoot him in the face"

DA FTW.


----------



## Etype (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


>


This Ranger says-


> FUCK A SQUARED UP STANCE!!!


 
I like the aggressive stance, he's ready to shoot.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 16, 2012)

good to see them using the newer style helmet.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 17, 2012)

> A Ranger from C Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment scans for enemy targets during a combat operation against insurgents in Helmand Province, Afghanistan, May 2012. (Army Photo by Sgt. Sean K. Harp)


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 17, 2012)

It's crazy to see these guys going all the way back to using the "leg" SAW.  My understanding is that the Regiment ditched the Mk46 because they could get mother Army to pay for the upgrades they wanted to the M249.  I've also been told that they kicked the Mk48 to the curb (an absolute travesty in my opinion as a former Gun Team Leader) after Delta did some informal testing.  The downside to the Mk46 and Mk48 is that certain parts of them do need to be replaced after every X amount of rounds are fired but who the hells keep a round count on a machine gun?


----------



## goon175 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not sure the thinking behind the 46 swap out, but I know they ditched the 48 b/c they now have the 240L, which is lighter and supposedly more reliable, as well as the fact that mother army will pay for it.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 18, 2012)

I take it back, its 4 pounds heavier than the 48, but has waaay more durability. I can why they may have turned this way though, as the 7.62 machine gun plays a much larger role in afghanistan than it ever did in Iraq. I think the change just reflects the current operating environment.

I can't believe I'm about to post an airsoft forum link, but it gives the run down of the two weapons systems.

http://airsoftinformations.blogspot.com/2011/06/us-army-to-buy-3053-lightweight-m240l.html


----------



## Ravage (Aug 18, 2012)

Our SOF Regiment recently purchased a 7.62 vesion of the Minimi - The Minimi TR. Dunno if it's gonna replace the PKM which has time and time again proven its worth.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 18, 2012)

Anybody have the barrel length on the new 240L? I know the Army is playing around with some new calibers as well like .338. I thought the Mk46 had negligible advantages, but the Mk48 was uncannily light and had great ergonomics compared to the 240. But yeah I heard it's all a money game. Big Army will supply both the 240L and M249 without the 75th having to use their mfp-11 funds.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 18, 2012)

The M240L has had serious problems as well.  The receivers were bending when they were mounted to hard points like pivot mounts and pintles on a humvee.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 18, 2012)

That is an interesting issue. I doubt batt. Has run into that yet since they rarely do GAFs these days, thus no reason to have them mounted.


----------



## Etype (Aug 18, 2012)

I remember touring the FN facility it SC about 4 years ago, they were looking for feedback on how to improve the 240B without completely changing it.  They were also experimenting on how to get the receiver down to the least amount of material possible while still keeping it strong, one of the early 240L prototypes was about 4 pounds lighter than the B- I guess that additional pound they knocked off to make 5# lighter was too much.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 18, 2012)

goon175 said:


> That is an interesting issue. I doubt batt. Has run into that yet since they rarely do GAFs these days, thus no reason to have them mounted.


 
What does "GAF" mean ? Vehicle mounted patrols?


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 18, 2012)

Ground Assault Force.

Etype, I think they were putting aluminum (or another softer metal) on steel (the pintle mount) and that was what was causing the issue.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 19, 2012)

A blast from a very distant past:








> (Pictured: Rangers of the 1st Ranger Battalion training for the Dieppe Raid)
> 
> On this date, Aug. 19, 1942-- Seventy years ago today, five officers and 44 enlisted Rangers of the 1st Ranger Battalion took part in the Dieppe Raid with Canadian and British Commandos. They were the first U.S. ground forces to see combat against the Germans on the European continent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravage (Aug 20, 2012)

> A Ranger from C Company, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment scans for enemy insurgents during a combat operation in Helmand Province, Afghanistan, July 2009.


 
Question, hope it's not inappropriate: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Question, hope it's not inappropriate:


 
I'm glad you posted as it reminds me that I need to send you a PM.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 20, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I'm glad you posted as it reminds me that I need to send you a PM.


 

dah dah da da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## Ravage (Aug 22, 2012)

> 1/B Circa 2000


----------



## Ravage (Aug 23, 2012)

> A Ranger from 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment hones his marksmanship skills before going on a night combat operation in Afghanistan, August 2012. (Army photo by Spc. Michael T. Mulderick)


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2012)

If you are missing a post in this thread, there's a reason. If you don't know the reason then drop us a line:

Hate Mail
c/o Freefalling
PO Box 556
Shadowspear, VB 12345


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 23, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> If you are missing a post in this thread, there's a reason. If you don't know the reason then drop us a line:
> 
> Hate Mail
> c/o Freefalling
> ...


That's not our address


----------



## Brill (Aug 24, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> If you are missing a post in this thread, there's a reason. If you don't know the reason then drop us a line:
> 
> Hate Mail
> c/o Freefalling
> ...


 
Moved out of the trailer park I see.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 24, 2012)

That last pic is bad ass, has the brass flying through the air and everything!


----------



## Hornbill (Aug 24, 2012)

The Ranger in the second pic of post #364, is that a suppressor on his carbine?


----------



## goon175 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 25, 2012)

The Rangers in all the Ranger pics, are they Rangers? Why do they wear boots? And, how come they're all so jacked and tan?


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 25, 2012)

RAGE275 said:


> The Rangers in all the Ranger pics, are they Rangers? Why do they wear boots? And, how come they're all so jacked and tan?


I have to ask, are you djing downtown?


----------



## goon175 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulations to Cory Remsburg, an inspirational Ranger who was just promoted from SSG to SFC!


----------



## Centermass (Aug 25, 2012)

Outstanding.

Blood Rank?? Good times.


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 25, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Congratulations to Cory Remsburg, an inspirational Ranger who was just promoted from SSG to SFC!
> View attachment 6612


 
Gives real meaning to strength. So awesome.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 25, 2012)

> Rangers from 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, load a MH-47 for the flight back to their forward operating base during the battalion’s combat rotation in Afghanistan, August 2012. (Army photo by Spc. Michael T. Mulderick)
> 
> RLTW!


 
Night Stalker helos make Ranger photos look good :-"


----------



## Worldweaver (Aug 25, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Congratulations to Cory Remsburg, an inspirational Ranger who was just promoted from SSG to SFC!
> View attachment 6612


And his dad there to pin it on, Fucking outstanding.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 25, 2012)

Worldweaver said:


> And his dad there to pin it on, Fucking outstanding.


His brother was there as well. Apparently a team leader now.


----------



## Worldweaver (Aug 25, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> His brother was there as well. Apparently a team leader now.


 
I think you mean his Cousin, he's an outstanding Ranger himself


----------



## goon175 (Aug 25, 2012)

Rangering is a family business these days.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 25, 2012)

Worldweaver said:


> I think you mean his Cousin, he's an outstanding Ranger himself


Ah excuse me. I think I always just heard of him referred to as Little Remsburg as I was etsing. Figured it was his brother.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 27, 2012)

> Rangers from D Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment await their aircraft at the helicopter landing zone after completing a successful night combat operation against insurgents in Ghazni Province, Afghanistan, August 2012. (Army photo by Spc. Michael T. Mulderick)


----------



## Ravage (Aug 29, 2012)

> Rangers from 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment maintain their proficiency with the 84mm recoilless rifle, also known as the Carl Gustav, at a range in Afghanistan prior to a night combat operation, August 2012. (Army photo by Spc. Michael T. Mulderick)
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 30, 2012)

Why's that Ranger holding the other Ranger's arm?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

He's bracing him because the 84mm is a beast.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 30, 2012)

But it's recoilless!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 30, 2012)

I love that the guys in the back ground all have shit-eating-grins on their faces.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 30, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> He's bracing him because the 84mm is a beast.





LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> But it's recoilless!


Man's gotta point, ya know.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you tried to hold an 84mm M-3 weighing in at a lazy 12.5kg with a round up the spout steady in the standing position on your own? It's doable but your going to get a much more accurate shot if your braced. It also lets you know that the loader is not in the BBDA even though he calls it clear.

The 84 is recoilless but you know all about it when you fire one, its not like firing a .50 or something like that, its the BBDA mainly that effects you but the round leaving the barrel is very noticeable as well, it might be something to do with the fact your head is pressed right up to the foam wrapping it. I've seen guys lifted into the air firing illum on too steep an angle.

Heres a vid of one being fired in slow motion for you.


----------



## digrar (Aug 31, 2012)

Just like being punched in the head.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 31, 2012)

> Afghan and coalition forces providing security during an operation in Muhammad Aghah district, Logar province, Afghanistan, July 31, 2012. Afghan and coalition security force detained two suspected insurgents during an operation to arrest a Haqqani leader in Muhammad Aghah district, Logar province. (Photo by U.S. Army Sgt. Mikki L. Sprenkle)


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a whole lotta scope!


----------



## Poccington (Aug 31, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Why's that Ranger holding the other Ranger's arm?


 
Mr. Gustav let's loose far too much awesome when fired for one person to deal with.


----------



## EliasBR (Aug 31, 2012)

> Then Staff Sgt. Joseph Kapacziewski, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, adjusts his prosthetic leg after a successful combat operation in Afghanistan in 2009.
> 
> Four years earlier, Kapacziewski was wounded by an enemy grenade Oct. 3, 2005 in Iraq during his fifth combat deployment with 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment. In March 2006, doctors amputated his leg below the knee. Three years later, after additional surgeries, completing hundreds of hours of physical therapy, and completing the Ranger Assessment and Selection Program 2, Kapacziewski returned to 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment and deployed as a Ranger Squad Leader in 2009 to Afghanistan. After returning, he was promoted to Sgt. 1st Class and became a Ranger Platoon Sergeant.
> 
> ...


 
From the The 75th Ranger Regiment's Facebook Page, this is the pure definition of a badass.


----------



## lancero (Aug 31, 2012)

Roadmarching with a prosthetic leg has got to suck.


----------



## digrar (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm wincing at the thought of that rubber sleeve pulling at the leg hairs... 

Hard as a cats head.


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 31, 2012)

He was part of my RIP Cadre. Cheetah legs are awesome.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 31, 2012)

RAGE275 said:


> He was part of my RIP Cadre. Cheetah legs are awesome.


 
There's several posts here on Joe. Had both the honor and privilege of first meeting him and his wife during a down time gathering of knuckle draggers back in 2007 after BRC. 

He's an absolute stud, first class guy and above all else, the very epitome of what a Ranger represents. The Regiment is blessed with all kinds. Joe in my book, is at the top of the heap.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 1, 2012)

I have been knocked back firing the Goose. During a live fire I ran up on a berm, took a seated position and fired. I slowly began falling back, struggling to stay up right. Although the Goose wasn't entirely the reason I fell back, I was seated in a divot and the Goose has enough kick that I lost the fight to stay upright. My AG and I were laughing the whole time, trying to reload and get another shot off.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Sep 7, 2012)

> A Ranger from A Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment provides security and scans for enemy targets during a night combat operation against insurgents in Logar Province, Afghanistan, August 2012. (Army photo by Spc. Mikki L. Sprenkle)
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## goon175 (Sep 7, 2012)

What in theee fuck is on top of his helmet? Also...you can tell by the rifle set up that he is not in one of the line platoons.


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2012)

goon175 said:


> What in theee fuck is on top of his helmet? Also...you can tell by the rifle set up that he is not in one of the line platoons.


 
I want to know how it is "night" and the photo has color, to include his uniform, the grass, the background...


----------



## Poccington (Sep 7, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I want to know how it is "night" and the photo has color, to include his uniform, the grass, the background...


 
THE FUCKING SUN!

Either the photographer is some kinda freak when it comes to photoshop or whoever captioned the photo is a moron.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 7, 2012)

A full moon is also helpful in this case.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 7, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I want to know how it is "night" and the photo has color, to include his uniform, the grass, the background...


Fox, CBack, and Etype were patient enough to explain this phenomenon to me...  

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/some-ranger-pix.5567/page-8#post-122219


----------



## AWP (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 7, 2012)

I just wouldn't have the patience to try keep the camera steady for long enough to get that picture.

Night time photography sucks balls. You need the patience of a saint.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Sep 7, 2012)

goon175 said:


> What in theee fuck is on top of his helmet? Also...you can tell by the rifle set up that he is not in one of the line platoons.


 
Looks like an IZLID


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Sep 7, 2012)

I got some Little Bird ride pics I took with a disposable camera circa 2005...


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Sep 7, 2012)

One more:


----------



## goon175 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Looks like an IZLID


 
Why would that be on the helmet? I have only seen them put in a pouch on kit, and used by hand. I don't even understand how you could effectively use it mounted on a helmet..? Then again I'm no FISTer so I may not know all the angles.


----------



## Worldweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Why would that be on the helmet? I have only seen them put in a pouch on kit, and used by hand. I don't even understand how you could effectively use it mounted on a helmet..? Then again I'm no FISTer so I may not know all the angles.


 
x2,  It also looks a little big for an IZLID.  Then again I'm only a FISTer in my down time :-"


----------



## Ravage (Sep 8, 2012)

JackMurphyRGR said:


> One more:


 
For eyes 
That looks like a MELB. Rangers get all the fun


----------



## Etype (Sep 8, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I want to know how it is "night" and the photo has color, to include his uniform, the grass, the background...





Poccington said:


> THE FUCKING SUN!
> 
> Either the photographer is some kinda freak when it comes to photoshop or whoever captioned the photo is a moron.


It was definitely taken at night with a good camera by a good photographer.  The NVG glow is almost as bright as your _sun_, which in this case is the moon.  You can take pictures at night with the SLR from the RSTA kit that are brighter at night than pictures taken during the day.  Another dead give away for a night picture that's been artificially brighten through camera setup is the white washing effect- there's no one to cover that up (that I know of).


----------



## EliasBR (Sep 8, 2012)

> "There is a certain enthusiasm in liberty, that makes human nature rise above itself, in acts of bravery and heroism."
> ~Alexander Hamilton
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## Etype (Sep 8, 2012)

I was watching The Clone Wars with my daughter and got a great idea for a motivational picture- I figured this was as good of place as any to post it.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 8, 2012)

^I was told the whole Space Shuttle Door Gunner bit was started by a 1/75 guy in PLDC. I'd really like to know who can claim fame for this. Over the years it spread like wildfire.



goon175 said:


> Why would that be on the helmet? I have only seen them put in a pouch on kit, and used by hand. I don't even understand how you could effectively use it mounted on a helmet..? Then again I'm no FISTer so I may not know all the angles.


I've seen them mounted on M4s...certainly not helmets.


----------



## Etype (Sep 8, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Why would that be on the helmet? I have only seen them put in a pouch on kit, and used by hand. I don't even understand how you could effectively use it mounted on a helmet..? Then again I'm no FISTer so I may not know all the angles.





Brian1/75 said:


> I've seen them mounted on M4s...certainly not helmets.


I only mount them on spotting scopes.  With how powerful LA-5s are compared to PEQ-2s, there's not much of a need for IZLIDs now unless you have a really high aircraft or are trying to burn through a lot of fog or rain.


----------



## digrar (Sep 9, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> ^I was told the whole Space Shuttle Door Gunner bit was started by a 1/75 guy in PLDC. I'd really like to know who can claim fame for this. Over the years it spread like wildfire.


 
I reckon I've been seeing it in regular usage on mpnet since 2007.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 9, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> ^I was told the whole Space Shuttle Door Gunner bit was started by a 1/75 guy in PLDC. I'd really like to know who can claim fame for this. Over the years it spread like wildfire.
> 
> 
> I've seen them mounted on M4s...certainly not helmets.


We where using it back in 89


----------



## reed11b (Sep 9, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> We where using it back in 89


I don't know about that far back, but it was used in the mid 90's when I was on active duty.
Reed


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 9, 2012)

reed11b said:


> I don't know about that far back, but it was used in the mid 90's when I was on active duty.
> Reed


Well we can see you will get no votes calling me a liar


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 10, 2012)

digrar said:


> I reckon I've been seeing it in regular usage on mpnet since 2007.


Seen that used by beowulf  as a user title around '05-'06.  LOL!  He may have started it all...


----------



## digrar (Sep 10, 2012)

I think Beo was in nappies in 1989.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 10, 2012)

> 2d Battalion Rangers board a CH-47 Helicopter after conducting small arms training in Afghanistan on August 14, 2012. (Department of Defense Photo by U.S. Army Spc. Michael Mulderick)


----------



## Ravage (Sep 10, 2012)

> A Ranger from D Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment scans for enemy activity during a night combat operation against insurgents in Ghazni Province, Afghanistan, August 2012. (Army photo by Spc. Michael T. Mulderick)
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## Ravage (Sep 11, 2012)

> (Pictured: A Ranger from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, posts the United States flag after completing a successful combat operation in Afghanistan)
> 
> On this date, Sept. 11, 2001-- Eleven years ago today, 19 terrorists from the Islamist militant group al-Qaeda hijacked four passenger jets. The hijackers intentionally piloted two of those planes, American Airlines Flight 11 and United Airlines Flight 175, into the North and South towers of the World Trade Center complex in New York City; both towers collapsed within two hours. The hijackers also intentionally crashed American Airlines Flight 77 into the Pentagon in Arlington, Virginia, and intended to pilot the fourth hijacked jet, United Airlines Flight 93, into the United States Capitol Building in Washington, D.C.; however, the plane crashed into a field near Shanksville, Pennsylvania after its passengers attempted to take control of the jet from the hijackers. Nearly 3,000 people died in the attacks, including the 246 civilians and 19 hijackers aboard the four planes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravage (Sep 11, 2012)

(...) After the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11, 2001, 3rd Ranger Battalion was deployed to Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.  On the night of Oct. 19, 2001 portions of Companies A and C conducted a daring low-level parachute assault onto Objective Rhino, a desert airfield in south-western Afghanistan, in order to capture key logistical information.  *During follow-on missions, forces from Company B, 3rd Battalion accomplished a successful night parachute assault into Bastogne Drop Zone to secure a desert landing strip in support of a special operations raid.*

Rangers Lead The Way!

http://www.goarmy.com/ranger/heritage/third-ranger-battalion.html


----------



## Etype (Sep 11, 2012)

Ravage said:


>


I'm sad that I missed the days of excessive American Flag flying throughout Afghanistan.  It would be strangely fun to throw concealment to the wind, hoist a storm flag from an ATV and go screaming across the desert.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 11, 2012)

> 2d Battalion Rangers on a CH-47 Helicopter in Afghanistan on August 14, 2012. (Department of Defense Photo by U.S. Army Spc. Michael Mulderick)


----------



## Worldweaver (Sep 11, 2012)

What the hell...seats??


----------



## goon175 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, all the birds in afghanistan have seats, as opposed to the ones in iraq.


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have NEVER had that much room in a 47 before.




*EVER.*


----------



## AWP (Sep 11, 2012)

RAGE275 said:


> I have NEVER had that much room in a 47 before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have. When we were loading it. 

Every now and then if you caught a Ring Route on the way back to Bagram or Kandahar it would be more or less empty, but that was years ago too.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 11, 2012)

My experience was that in Iraq you could expect to be packed in like sardines, and in afghanistan you had seats and leg room due to the fact they could only put so many folks on one bird, due to the altitude.


----------



## Worldweaver (Sep 12, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Yeah, all the birds in afghanistan have seats, as opposed to the ones in iraq.


Not the last time I was there


----------



## Etype (Sep 12, 2012)

I flew from our VSP to KAF a few times and was usually the only person on the bird- that was nice.

I remember in Iraq we had Navy air for awhile.  We would fly 10-15 Americans sitting in the seats and 30-40 Iraqis sitting in on the floor.  We always had to offset a pretty good distance- it would've been a big problem if we had to get out in a hurry.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 12, 2012)

> Rangers from C Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment return to their Forward Operating Base after completing a Quick Reaction Force mission. The QRF supported Rangers from D Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment who were conducting a night combat operation against insurgents in Khost Province, Afghanistan, July 2012. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Michael G. Herrero)
> 
> "Never shall I fail my comrades."


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2012)

In a sense that's one of the better photos in this thread. Steely-eyed killers watching the OBJ,climbing terrain, boarding helicopters, even unit photos....those are cool and all, but I don't think they do justice to the sense of brotherhood and family that you'll find in many units.

The great thing too is you don't know the guys (well, most viewers won't) and you don't know what one is saying to the other or why.

That's a powerful photo when you think about it.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 12, 2012)

He's saying "Bro... I'm about to smoke the shit out of you on some COD... As soon as the AAR is over it's on!"


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 12, 2012)

Worldweaver said:


> What the hell...seats??


That was about my first reaction when I saw that on Facebook. I still remember the mission I lost the feeling in my lower left leg for two weeks because I had some gun barrel jammed in my shin for a two hour infil.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 12, 2012)

haha...that reminds me of falling flat on my face during infil because my leg was so numb. I broke my NOD's mount and was lost in the sauce for the whole thing.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 13, 2012)

> An Afghan and coalition security force conduct room searches in which they detained eight suspected insurgents during an operation to arrest a Taliban leader in Nahr-e Saraj district, Helmand province, Afghanistan on August 15, 2012. (Department of Defense Photos by U.S. Army Spc Justin Young) Released


----------



## goon175 (Sep 13, 2012)

hahahaha bad ass pics, but totally staged!


----------



## Ravage (Sep 13, 2012)

Regiment trying to play catch up with SPECWAR? :-"


----------



## Ravage (Sep 13, 2012)

> Rangers from 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment rehearse breaching a door prior to departing their forward operating base for a night combat operation against Afghan insurgents, July 2012. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Ernest C. Henderson)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 13, 2012)

goon175 said:


> hahahaha bad ass pics, but totally staged!


LOL! I'm guessing they hit an objective and it's empty completed the mission early, then someone says "Dude, let's do some photo op". 

Edit: just read the caption.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 14, 2012)

> 2d Battalion Rangers prepare for an operation in Afghanistan on 29 August, 2012. (Department of Defense Photo by U.S. Army Spc. Michael Mulderick)


----------



## EliasBR (Sep 15, 2012)

> "People sleep peaceably in their beds at night only because rough men stand ready to do violence on their behalf." ~ George Orwell
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!
> 
> (Army photo by Spc. Michael T. Mulderick)


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ravage said:


>


 

Look at that shock tube lighting up. That's pretty sick


----------



## digrar (Sep 15, 2012)

This is a good one, you can see the nonel leading line come in, then the surface timing dets going off through the shot.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Look at that shock tube lighting up. That's pretty sick


 
I didn't even notice that! bad ass!


----------



## EliasBR (Sep 16, 2012)

> Rangers of the 75th Ranger Regiment over Afghanistan.
> 
> RLTW!
> 
> (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Garry L. McFadden)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 17, 2012)

> 1992: Scout Swimmer School on a BLS (Beach Landing Site) A Co, 2/75, 3rd Platoon, 3rd Squad
> Location: Antigua, West Indies


 






> B CO WPNS Squad, December 1984 in Mocaron, Honduras


 






> 2d PLT C CO Operation Just Cause, Panama


----------



## Ravage (Sep 18, 2012)

> A Ranger from B Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment and his canine partner during a night combat operation in Kandahar Province, Afghanistan, September 2012. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Garry L. McFadden)
> 
> RLTW![/quote


----------



## VMike101st (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool pics!! dude


----------



## Grimfury160 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Sep 20, 2012)

> 2d Battalion Rangers conduct a search during an operation in Afghanistan on August 09, 2012. (Department of Defense Photo by U.S. Army Spc. Kwado Frimpong)


----------



## Ravage (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a photo per se, but as awsome print non the less.


----------



## lancero (Sep 20, 2012)

I would have given my left nut to have been a dog handler at Batt.


----------



## EliasBR (Sep 20, 2012)

> Readily will I display the intestinal fortitude required to fight on to the Ranger objective and complete the mission, though I be the lone survivor.
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!
> 
> (Pictured: Rangers of 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment in Khost Province, Afghanistan, April 5, 2011)


----------



## EliasBR (Sep 20, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Not a photo per se, but as awsome print non the less.


 
Awesome picture, I've really liked it.

Are they Rangers?


----------



## goon175 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Are they Rangers?


 
Nope, it's just a drawing of Rangers.


----------



## EliasBR (Sep 21, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Nope, it's just a drawing of Rangers.


 
Funny guy  , c'mon, that's what I meant.

Another 75th Ranger (drawing to be clear  )






I don't know why the print didn't go the first time, so here it go:


----------



## Etype (Sep 21, 2012)

EliasBR said:


> I don't know why the print didn't go the first time, so here it go:


 
I love right handed/left eye dominant guys- especially when they fire their rifle lefty and pistol righty.

I'm left handed/right eye dominant, but I just do all my shooting right handed.  When my grandpa first let me shoot rifles he put it in my hands and helped me shoot it, luckily, he did it right handed.  That kept me from a life of shifty/switchy shooting.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm right handed/left eye dominant. So I always shoot with my left hand. My instructors always scratched their heads while I was on the range


----------



## Ravage (Sep 23, 2012)

> After Rangers of the 75th Ranger Regiment secured an objective and captured a Haqqani leader during a night combat operation in Logar Province, Afghanistan, one Ranger gives his canine partner a well-deserved break. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Garry L. McFadden)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 23, 2012)

That may possibly be the best job...EVAR!


----------



## Red Ryder (Sep 23, 2012)

How does one become a dog handler in Batt?


----------



## goon175 (Sep 23, 2012)

Be an E-5 11B who volunteers for it.


----------



## Red Ryder (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## lancero (Sep 23, 2012)

When I was in the Regiment, we didn't have dog teams; however, we did have some boys in the mortar platoon that would bite and pee on the floor. :)


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 24, 2012)

La Roux said:


> Thanks.


There's a course you go through up at Benning though. It's a couple months long. You don't just start handling dogs one day after stepping forward.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 25, 2012)

> A Ranger from C Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment mans the turret of his Stryker vehicle and scans for enemy targets during the attack on Camp Bastion in Helmand Province, Afghanistan, September 15, 2012. (U.S. Army Photo by Spc. Justin A. Young)


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2012)

I hate strykers with a burning passion.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 25, 2012)

Old:






New:







Back in the day, the original "Old Recruiting Poster" had the same caption at the bottom. It changed a couple of years later and was reformatted with the slogan shown.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have the old one hanging in my office, any idea where one might find the new one? would be bad ass to have them hanging side by side.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 26, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I hate strykers with a burning passion.


Why is that?


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just out of interest, How long would one normally serve in the Batts?  I understand with OP TEMPO the burnout would be high.. Could a Pvt go in for his entire career ?  (obviously go up through the ranks to Senior enlisted)


----------



## goon175 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Just out of interest, How long would one normally serve in the Batts? I understand with OP TEMPO the burnout would be high.. Could a Pvt go in for his entire career ? (obviously go up through the ranks to Senior enlisted)


 
97% of those in NCO positions, TL to CSM, grew up in battalion. Most guys don't really have to leave until they get to the CSM level, as they have to go be a CSM in the big army before they can be a CSM in battalion. Actually, I'm not sure if that is a 'rule' or not, but that's how it usually works out. A good example of the dedication a lot of these guys have would be the late SFC Domeij, who was on his 14th straight deployment when he was KIA.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 26, 2012)

14 deployments.... makes one really think about complaining.


----------



## dknob (Sep 26, 2012)

Guys do take temporary breaks. Some will spend some time as RASP or Pre-Ranger cadre, some guys might do RTB (not as common). But this isn't the 80s or 90s where guys spend one four year tour and then move on to other assignments and then come back later.

You can definitely make 20 years in the Regiment.. you might not have all of it in a line company as there might not be PSG slots and you might have to spend some time in S3 or other assignments within until something is available.

CSM Merritt I think had 16 deployments before he took over at 10th Mountain. x1 to Panama, x1 to Somalia, and x14 throughout Iraq and Afghanistan. Considering he was a 1SG when 9/11 happened and became a E-9 in 2002... his 14ish deployments in this time is VERY impressive.


----------



## lancero (Sep 26, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I have the old one hanging in my office, any idea where one might find the new one? would be bad ass to have them hanging side by side.


Do you have the actual poster (old one)? If so, where did you get it?


----------



## lancero (Sep 26, 2012)

dknob said:


> Guys do take temporary breaks. Some will spend some time as RASP or Pre-Ranger cadre, some guys might do RTB (not as common). But this isn't the 80s or 90s where guys spend one four year tour and then move on to other assignments and then come back later.
> 
> You can definitely make 20 years in the Regiment.. you might not have all of it in a line company as there might not be PSG slots and you might have to spend some time in S3 or other assignments within until something is available.
> 
> CSM Merritt I think had 16 deployments before he took over at 10th Mountain. x1 to Panama, x1 to Somalia, and x14 throughout Iraq and Afghanistan. Considering he was a 1SG when 9/11 happened and became a E-9 in 2002... his 14ish deployments in this time is VERY impressive.


 
CSM Merritt is not human.  He is some sort of Ranger-Alien sent here to lead Ranger-humans in combat.


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 26, 2012)

Centermass said:


> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey, that guy isn't actually a Ranger. Weirddddd


----------



## goon175 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Hey, that guy isn't actually a Ranger. Weirddddd


 
Seriously? If so, who the F is it?



> Do you have the actual poster (old one)? If so, where did you get it?


 
I do have one, it's a reproduction though. 1/75 S-5 had a bunch of them for sale a couple years ago.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 26, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I have the old one hanging in my office, any idea where one might find the new one? would be bad ass to have them hanging side by side.


 
USAREC probably has a bunch, but obviously, you couldn't get access to those.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 26, 2012)

My spidey-sense tells me that USAREC probably didn't make the new one. They are very anti-ranger these days.


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 26, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Seriously? If so, who the F is it?


 
I don't know, I just had a buddy that was at the shoot who said that the kid wasn't even a Ranger.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very interesting...


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Sep 26, 2012)

dknob said:


> Guys do take temporary breaks. Some will spend some time as RASP or Pre-Ranger cadre, some guys might do RTB (not as common). But this isn't the 80s or 90s where guys spend one four year tour and then move on to other assignments and then come back later.
> 
> You can definitely make 20 years in the Regiment.. you might not have all of it in a line company as there might not be PSG slots and you might have to spend some time in S3 or other assignments within until something is available.
> 
> CSM Merritt I think had 16 deployments before he took over at 10th Mountain. x1 to Panama, x1 to Somalia, and x14 throughout Iraq and Afghanistan. Considering he was a 1SG when 9/11 happened and became a E-9 in 2002... his 14ish deployments in this time is VERY impressive.


 
As I recall CSM Merritt did leave the Regiment at one point to go and be an instructor down at the jungle warfare course in Panama.  Can somebody spot check me if I'm off base?  I remember talking to him about it in Afghanistan back in 2004.  Definitely a Ranger legend, no doubt about that.


----------



## dknob (Sep 26, 2012)

He did a Sherman stint in the 90s. And he also didn't start off in Regiment. He was with a Inf unit out of Germany for a short while


----------



## EliasBR (Sep 26, 2012)

RLTW!


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I've seen the original with the 'This Man is a Ranger' in a book somewhere. I didn't realize they changed it to 'Join the Rangers.' I figured that must have happened when the Battalions were stood up. The new one is very cool.


----------



## EliasBR (Sep 30, 2012)

> Energetically will I meet the enemies of my country…
> 
> Today, Sept. 30, 2012, marks the 4,000th day the Rangers of the 75th Ranger Regiment have been continuously deployed in combat against terrorists and insurgents in the War on Terror.
> 
> ...


----------



## goon175 (Oct 1, 2012)

I confirmed who the Ranger is in the modern "this man is a ranger" poster. He is in fact a 1/75 SL who I personally know, so definately a Ranger.


----------



## Etype (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Why is that?


 
They're metal boxes with no AC and a flat hull that doesn't protect against IEDs, but, they are fast.



EliasBR said:


> RLTW!


You dudes still use SR-25s? Or is that old? It looks like a PVS-26, so it must be somewhat new. Might be a PVS-22 though...


----------



## goon175 (Oct 3, 2012)

> They're metal boxes with no AC and a flat hull that doesn't protect against IEDs, but, they are fast.


 
Ive never used them in Afghanistan but the ones we used in Iraq were retrofitted with A/C. My primary reason for hating them stems from the fact that I am 6'5" and was stuck as the RWS gunner on more than one occasion. Anyone familiar with how much space there is in that area of the stryker would understand why I hate them so...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 4, 2012)

Sharing this.







> At this point in the day, most of us were out of ammo, surrounded by hundreds of enemy trying to kill us as we defended one of our fallen. There are two things that I have learned over the past 19 years that are the worst that can happen to a soldier. First, to be found wanting of your mates. Second, to be forgotten. I will never forget what happened on 3 OCT 93. I am proud to have served with those that were there that Sunday. Stay in touch, RLTW. dito


----------



## Brian1/75 (Oct 4, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Ive never used them in Afghanistan but the ones we used in Iraq were retrofitted with A/C. My primary reason for hating them stems from the fact that I am 6'5" and was stuck as the RWS gunner on more than one occasion. Anyone familiar with how much space there is in that area of the stryker would understand why I hate them so...


They also had retrofitted/reinforced armor for IEDs. I just get motion sickness in the sons of bitches. TC or top-gunning on the MEV is the best gig. It's like riding around in a big ass convertible.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 4, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Ive never used them in Afghanistan but the ones we used in Iraq were retrofitted with A/C. My primary reason for hating them stems from the fact that I am 6'5" and was stuck as the RWS gunner on more than one occasion. Anyone familiar with how much space there is in that area of the stryker would understand why I hate them so...


Try a 113 at 6'8" I will trade


----------



## goon175 (Oct 13, 2012)

Notre Dame gets a +1 in my book.

http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/...tre-Dame-173987501.html#.UHkhfydXk5g.facebook


----------



## Centermass (Oct 13, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Notre Dame gets a +1 in my book.
> 
> http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/...tre-Dame-173987501.html#.UHkhfydXk5g.facebook


 
Respect. x 100

RLTW!


----------



## lancero (Oct 13, 2012)

I have always been a huge ND fan and now I know why.


----------



## Lefty375 (Oct 13, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Notre Dame gets a +1 in my book.
> 
> http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/...tre-Dame-173987501.html#.UHkhfydXk5g.facebook


 
Very moving story, thank you for posting.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## goon175 (Nov 14, 2012)

Pretty good video, some of the clips are in other videos, but it's a nice little tribute.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice. Sure hope Hollywood would make a movie about modern-day Rangers!

In the event that they do, which Battalion do you guys think will the Regiment select to do the movie?


----------



## lancero (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Nice. Sure hope Hollywood would make a movie about modern-day Rangers!
> 
> In the event that they do, which Battalion do you guys think will the Regiment select to do the movie?



1/75.....they have the best tans.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope they don't. Atleast not for years to come. We don't need our own version of "Act of Valor".


----------



## digrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Didn't the A team just come out not so long ago... :-"


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 15, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I hope they don't. Atleast not for years to come. We don't need our own version of "Act of Valor".





digrar said:


> Didn't the A team just come out not so long ago... :-"


Yeah but I was thinking of a modern day Ranger-centric movie told in the theme of a 'Band of Brothers' or 'Saving Private Ryan' out in Iraq or A'stan.   :)


----------



## goon175 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Didn't the A team just come out not so long ago... :-"


 
The A-Team is about an SF ODA.


----------



## digrar (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep, then early in the movie they're all comparing their Ranger tattoos and various Regiment references along the way. Terrible movie and script at any rate.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 15, 2012)

because no Regiment guys have ever gone to SF...;)


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 15, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Pretty good video, some of the clips are in other videos, but it's a nice little tribute.


 
Cool video and theme tune. The Gael -  The Last of the Mohicans!


----------



## Ravage (Dec 24, 2012)

A Merry Ranger Christmas.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sweet pic


----------



## Grimfury160 (Dec 24, 2012)

Providing fast and reliable service for the boys takes a special breed of aviation specialists..............
Merry Christmas to the guys on the ground.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 25, 2012)

Amasing photo!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Dec 25, 2012)

View attachment 7451

I thought this would be fitting


----------



## Ravage (Dec 26, 2012)

> Rangers of the 75th Ranger Regiment rehearse breaching techniques prior to conducting a night operation against insurgents in Afghanistan. (U.S. Army Photo by Spc. Michael T. Mulderick)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome photo.

Looked like the door got hit by a coiled directed laser beam.  :)


----------



## Ravage (Dec 28, 2012)

It got.......THUNDERSTRUCK!


----------



## Ravage (Jan 8, 2013)

> Rangers from C Company, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment operate at night in Wardak Province, Afghanistan, January 5, 2013. (Army Photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a feeling Ravage CAN find a needle in a haystack. Awesome pictures!


----------



## Ravage (Jan 8, 2013)

Or just subscribe to the 75th official FB page


----------



## Ravage (Jan 9, 2013)

> Last week, 2nd Battalion executed demolitions proficiency training that focused on the proper construction of explosive charges and thermal breaching with a Broco torch. Rangers practiced placement and demolition of different charges on doorways, and executed thermal breaching techniques.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 9, 2013)

> A coalition service member comforts a puppy after securing a compound in Nahr-e Saraj district, Helmand province, Dec. 24, 2012. (Photo by U.S. Army Spc. Matthew R. Hulett)


 






> An Afghan and coalition security force arrested a Taliban leader in Nahr-e Saraj district, Helmand province, Dec. 24, 2012. The detained Taliban leader coordinated direct fire and improvised explosive device attacks against Afghan and coalition forces. He directed the assassinations of government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan officials. (Photo by U.S. Army Spc. Matthew R. Hulett)


----------



## Ravage (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like the OpsCore helmet sunk in with the Regiment.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Looks like the OpsCore helmet sunk in with the Regiment.


 
Yup, I just talked to one of my buddies and he said everyone gets issued them now. Very cool, wish it was available when I was there!


----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2013)

> A Ranger from A Company, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment sharpens his marksmanship skills on a range in Afghanistan prior to conducting a night combat mission against Afghan insurgents, Jan. 3, 2013. (Army Photo by Pfc. Matthew R. Hulett)


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ravage said:


>


 
I used to be able to distinguish between the various SOF elements, now they all look the same.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2013)

SEALs have more hair care products?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ravage said:


> SEALs have more hair care products?


 

I don't have X-ray vision to see under a helmet..


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 10, 2013)

Irish said:


> I used to be able to distinguish between the various SOF elements, now they all look the same.


 
Especially when Crye and Ops-Core are winning contracts for uniforms/helmets amongst European SOF elements as well.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 10, 2013)

Karoshi said:


> Especially when Crye and Ops-Core are winning contracts for uniforms/helmets amongst European SOF elements as well.


 
Is it too late to buy any of their stock?


----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2013)

Our guys wear a MC rip-off, so you'll see them in a crowd


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 10, 2013)

Just like the Georgian Army, but their patches and such make it look like it isn't authentic Multicam.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 10, 2013)

Ravage said:


> ....


Are DBALs part of issued gear or is that a personally-purchased item?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2013)

Karoshi said:


> Especially when Crye and Ops-Core are winning contracts for uniforms/helmets amongst European SOF elements as well.


 
I was referring to US SOF.  EU are easy because of their national Uniforms.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 10, 2013)

What is a DBAL?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 10, 2013)

goon175 said:


> What is a DBAL?


 
Is it some sort of PEQ laser sighting?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 10, 2013)

goon175 said:


> What is a DBAL?


 
Isn't it scary that people know more about your equipment than you do.  And you used to wear/use it.


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 10, 2013)

goon175 said:


> What is a DBAL?


 
Dual beam aiming laser, or AN/PEQ-15.



Mac_NZ said:


> Isn't it scary that people know more about your equipment than you do. And you used to wear/use it.


 
Not really, most people can easily understand what an AH-6/MH-6 or UH-60 is but if you ask them what the MD 500 or Sikorsky S-70 is they don't have a clue.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 10, 2013)

Karoshi said:


> Not really, most people can easily understand what an AH-6/MH-6 or UH-60 is but if you ask them what the MD 500 or Sikorsky S-70 is they don't have a clue.


 
I was alluding to the fact that people who have never worn the gear for a living in their life know the entire loadout of certain units and over which time periods they changed from the X helmet to the XI helmet.  It really does freak me out that people put that much effort into studying it.


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 10, 2013)

LOL, welcome to the world of Call of Duty. I had a Soldier who was like that in my Platoon on Active Duty. Tried to get into an argument while conducting MOUT training. Proceeded to explain "that's not how we do it in airsoft". In addition to, "that's not what we learned in basic training". I got a quick nod from my Platoon Sergeant and the next thing I remember was 5 quick simunition rounds to his chest, followed by a smart ass "did they show you that in airsoft or teach you to shut the fuck up in basic too". Come to find out later, the PSG just wanted me to pull him aside and talk to him but he liked the way I handled it regardless and I could never do anything "intentionally" like that again.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 10, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> Isn't it scary that people know more about your equipment than you do. And you used to wear/use it.


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 10, 2013)

goon175 said:


> What is a DBAL?









This one.  Just asking coz I see most guys have LA-5s on their rifles.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Jan 10, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> This one. Just asking coz I see most guys have LA-5s on their rifles.


That's not the same device. The guy pictured is using a LA-5/PEQ-15 like everybody else in the US military.


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Muppet (Jan 10, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> train wreck


 

LMAO.

F.M.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 11, 2013)

And if you want to get really specific, it is a LA-5, as Regiment got rid of the PEQ-15 a long time ago due to it not being as durable as the LA-5. Never heard of a DBAL until this thread...


----------



## 0699 (Jan 11, 2013)

goon175 said:


> What is a DBAL?


 
Douche Bag Airsoft Loser...


----------



## pardus (Jan 11, 2013)

Stop reposting pics when you reply motherfuckers!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 11, 2013)

pardus said:


> Stop reposting pics when you reply motherfuckers!


 
Guilty! Bad mood bro?

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Jan 11, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Guilty! Bad mood bro?
> 
> F.M.


 
No more than normal 

It is fucking annoying, I am constantly going through posts removing reposted pics.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 11, 2013)

> A Ranger from A Company, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment stands ready to depart the forward operating base and conduct a night combat operation against Afghan insurgents in Lashkar Gah Province, Jan. 3, 2013. (Army Photo by Sgt. Richard W. Jones)


 
An awsome pic if I dare say so myself


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 17, 2013)

pardus said:


> Stop reposting pics when you reply motherfuckers!


----------



## Tracer112 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I have a request of a photo.  It was taken during my support days (at 3/75) in the mid 90's.  It was on a training mission at K22 (is that place still around?).  It was during exfil, and I was waiting to load the exfil bird.  The rotar wash was kicking up debree so I was covering the eyes of a simulated cas (that was strapped in a skidco) with my hand.  Don't remember if there was eye pro on him or not.  My Kpot cover had a square repair patch on the right side, the chin strap was wrongfully placed with the snap on the right side as well.  The pic was in the days of BDUs and older equipment, so should be safe for any OPSEC concerns.

I remember seeing the pic in the database/network drive.  They also had the pic blown up and hanging outside the BAS pre '02.  I'd wish I had gotten an e-copy before I left.  I'd appreciate any help with possibly getting a copy.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Queeg (Jan 20, 2013)

It's not that I hate Marauder06 per se; I just hate Oprah


----------



## Grimfury160 (Jan 20, 2013)

PaulD said:


> It's not that I hate Marauder06 per se; I just hate Oprah


It keeps creeping me out looking into her eyes.........don't look into her eyes.....
look away, look away!


----------



## pardus (Jan 20, 2013)

PaulD said:


> It's not that I hate Marauder06 per se; I just hate Oprah


 
Feel free to hate him at every opportunity, he deserves it!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2013)

pardus said:


> Feel free to hate him at every opportunity, he deserves it!


 
Who the hell "liked" this post? You're getting some hate too...


----------



## AWP (Jan 20, 2013)

in honor of Ray Lewis taking another stab at the Super Bowl, slashing and cutting his way into the Hall of Fame, tonight is 1/2 off all Haterade.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 20, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> in honor of Ray Lewis taking another stab at the Super Bowl, slashing and cutting his way into the Hall of Fame, tonight is 1/2 off all Haterade.


The New Englander in me wants to hate that post but it was too awesome


----------



## AWP (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd hate my own posts if I could.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I'd hate my own posts if I could.


 
Got you covered, bro.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 1, 2013)

> Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment scan for enemy insurgents during a night combat operation in Logar Province, Afghanistan, Jan. 28, 2013. (Army Photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2013)

Not sexy, not high-speed yet equally as important as a Ranger rifle platoon.























> Two weeks ago, 2D Battalion conducted inventories and maintenance on equipment and systems following two weeks of training. Companies adhered to the Battalion's Recovery Standard Operating Procedures cleaning and dispatching vehicles, maintaining weapons, and accounting for and correcting equipment deficiencies. A focus on maintenance is essential to the Battalion's readiness.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 9, 2013)

Photos courtesy of hogdriver from MPnet:









http://i50.tinypic.com/el8tnb.jpg



http://i45.tinypic.com/mhu5ib.jpg








http://i47.tinypic.com/30kgl5f.jpg



http://i48.tinypic.com/28mcsqr.jpg



http://i49.tinypic.com/282qm9w.jpg



http://i50.tinypic.com/2cpf8ef.jpg



http://i45.tinypic.com/xp1ydz.jpg



http://i50.tinypic.com/bhc9l3.jpg



http://i48.tinypic.com/o9rg4z.jpg








http://i45.tinypic.com/rc4sh2.jpg



http://i45.tinypic.com/30hqzwy.jpg











> Coalition soldiers participate in advanced marksmanship at a firing range in Khost district, Khost province, Jan. 7, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Codie Mendenhall)


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice pics.

A few more...


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 11, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Nice pics.


 
*WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU SAW BIN LADEN?!?!?*


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 11, 2013)

I was gonna go with...

*WHERE'S HARVEY DENT!?*


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol the momma camel looks like she's saying "oh look at this nice young man sweetie.....he's here to kill terrorists! Say hi to the nice man!"


----------



## Ravage (Feb 11, 2013)

> A coalition force member provides security during a mission that arrested a Taliban leader in Arghandab district, Kandahar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Taliban leader was responsible for the planning and execution of vehicle-borne improvised explosive device (VBIED) and IED attacks against Afghan and coalition forces. Prior to his detention he was planning an IED attack targeting Afghan civilians. (U. S. Army photo by Pfc. Travis Jones)


 






> A coalition force member conducts security during a mission that arrested a Taliban leader in Arghandab district, Kandahar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Taliban leader was responsible for the planning and execution of vehicle-borne improvised explosive device (VBIED) and IED attacks against Afghan and coalition forces. Prior to his detention he was planning an IED attack targeting Afghan civilians. (U. S. Army photo by Pfc. Travis Jones)


 






> A coalition force member conducts security during a mission that arrested a Taliban leader in Arghandab district, Kandahar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Taliban leader was responsible for the planning and execution of vehicle-borne improvised explosive device (VBIED) and IED attacks against Afghan and coalition forces. Prior to his detention he was planning an IED attack targeting Afghan civilians. (U. S. Army photo by Pfc. Travis Jones)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 11, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> *WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU SAW BIN LADEN?!?!?*


 
I'll go with "show me the bad place where Pardus touched you" for $50.


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> I'll go with "show me the bad place where Pardus touched you" for $50.


 
It was a baaaaaaaad touch.

(I crack me up)


----------



## Ravage (Feb 11, 2013)

Photos courtesy of Hogdiver of MPnet.







> Members of an Afghan and coalition security force prepare to depart on a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)


http://i49.tinypic.com/16jmv45.jpg






> A coalition security force member prepares to depart on a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)









> A coalition security force member stands watch with his loyal partner during a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)









> An Afghan and coalition security force are moments from arresting a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)









> Members of an Afghan and coalition security force use a wall for cover during a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)









> Members of an Afghan and coalition security force pause during a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)









> A coalition force member provides security on a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)









> Members of an Afghan and coalition security force prepare to depart from a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)









> A coalition force member provides security on a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)









> Members of an Afghan and coalition security force provide security on a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)









> A coalition security force member provides security on a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)









> Members of an Afghan and coalition security force check communications before a mission that arrested a Haqqani facilitator in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, Jan. 28, 2013. The detained Haqqani facilitator was a financier who funded multiple Haqqani cells operating in Pul-e 'Alam district. He coordinated the purchase and transfer of weapons with Taliban and Haqqani senior leaders. (U.S Army photo by Pfc. Coty M. Kuhn)


----------



## 104TN (Feb 13, 2013)

In re: to the Rangers as "blocking element" comment in the sniper thread.

Vid not pic, but still BA.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Ravage (Feb 21, 2013)

> “The true soldier fights not because he hates what is in front of him, but because he loves what is behind him.”
> ― G.K. Chesterton
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## Ravage (Feb 25, 2013)

> Rangers from 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment conduct heavy weapons training at a range in Afghanistan, Feb. 22, 2013. (Army photo by Spc. Ryan S. Debooy)


----------



## Ravage (Feb 27, 2013)

> Ranger leaders participated in a two week Ranger Marksmanship Instructor’s Course. The training consisted of M9 pistol firing drills and M4/SCAR marksmanship that included alternate firing positions, recoil management, barricade, and Close Quarters Marksmanship.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 27, 2013)

> 'Wars may be fought with weapons, but they are won by men.' ~ Gen. George S. Patton
> 
> A Ranger from 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment operates during a night combat mission in Afghanistan. (Army photo by Pvt. Elliot N. Banks)
> 
> RLTW!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 3, 2013)

> Rangers of 3rd Platoon, C Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment train in England in 1987.
> 
> This photo comes courtesy of former 1/75 Ranger Stephen Wilson.


 






> Rangers from Weapons Squad, 1st Platoon, B Co., 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment deployed to Egypt during Operation Bright Star in 1993. ​
> Front Row (left to right): PFC Rimes, PFC Albertson (the current 1/75 CSM) and PFC Wilcoxson.​Back Row (left to right): SSG Bielich (the current 75th Ranger Regiment RSM), SPC Hovey, PFC Olson and PFC McDevitt.​
> This photo comes courtesy of former 1/75 Ranger Justen Hovey.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nothin' like seeing your old 1sg as a PFC. He looks the exact same....


----------



## digrar (Mar 3, 2013)

Then and now.








> Jan. 11, 2012: On this date, Command Sergeant Major Rick Merritt, the 14th Regimental Sergeant Major of the 75th Ranger Regiment, relinquished responsibility to *Command Sergeant Major Nick Bielich*, the 15th Regimental Sergeant Major of the 75th Ranger Regiment, in a Change of Responsibility Ceremony held at Fort Benning, Ga. The ceremony was officiated by the Regimental Commander, Col. Mark W. Odom, and attended by Rangers past and present, family, and friends.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 8, 2013)

> Rangers of 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment prepare for a night combat operation in Afghanistan, in March 2013. Since October 2001, Rangers of the 75th Ranger Regiment have been continuously deployed to combat, fighting the enemies of our country. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Ryan S. Debooy)


 






> A Ranger from C Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment scans for enemy insurgents during a night combat operation in Logar Province, Afghanistan, Feb. 27, 2013. (Army photo by Spc. Stephen S. Cline)


 
I honestly belive that the current photo stream is a lot better PR machine than a saturation by a shit ton of literature.


----------



## lancero (Mar 9, 2013)

that's more like it....old school pics.  107's, Ranger Rolls, Black Berets and BCGs......fuckin' A.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 13, 2013)

> Ranger Michael Sisemore, an original member of 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, trains at Fort Benning, Ga. in 1985.
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## Ravage (Mar 14, 2013)

"Into the Breach" by S. Brown.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 15, 2013)

Some old RRC recruitment posters - pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Mack PL (Mar 15, 2013)

Ravage said:


> "Into the Breach" by S. Brown.


 
Hey, very similar drawing was posted by D-fuze in the SAS thread(cancelled already), maybe it's the same author. Anyway, my question is does 75th RR has dog handlers and/or K-9 unit?


----------



## goon175 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, we have our own dog handler section organic to the battalion.


----------



## Mack PL (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Mack PL (Mar 15, 2013)

This is shooting training of polish military unit Agat(our equivalent of rangers). This is only my assumption but the dude in multicam(with no headsets and M4) is(or at least looks to be) a Ranger. According to our SF command 75th RR sent some instructors to help our guys.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like it.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 15, 2013)

Speaking of I'm wondering. AGAT was created for two reasons: 1) no idea what to do with Paceks MP SOF, and 2) as a sorta heavy weapons support for the three main SOF units (GROM, Regiment and Formoza). Still, the idea it self was sorta "BlackhawkDown-ish", as in AGAT was more of a external security when the door-kickers did their thing. The Ranger Regiment, as it was told a milion times before in other threads, went far beyond that.

Now that our guys are doing time with seasoned Rangers, it will be interesting if "Czarny" might wanna go ahead and do the same what Rangers did - make them our military primary raid force.
On the flip side, there are those that would prefer everybody to be inferior to others.
The next few years will be interesting indeed.

Good eye Mack.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 15, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Some old RRC recruitment posters - pretty interesting stuff.


 
I actually saw this posted on the chow hall at COP Rawah back around 2007 or so.  It made me go  because there were no Army units there at the time!  And definitely nobody from the Regiment.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 24, 2013)

Or so you thought...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm seeing long hairs and bushy beards -- so would the RRC be what's termed as "dark-side Rangers"? Seen this term used in several articles posted here and in SOFREP.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have never heard the term "dark side rangers" used before...

More than RRC wears long hair and bushy beards, it just depends on METT-TC


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 24, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I have never heard the term "dark side rangers" used before...


I coulda sworn there were several articles posted in here and around The Internet using that terminology but right now I can only find one:


> But the bigger part of the picture is the question of allocation of resources from Afghanistan to Iraq. All Delta Force and *“dark side” Rangers* were moved to Iraq, said a special operations officer involved in the Afghanistan operation. Left behind in Afghanistan were SEAL Team Six and some Rangers. But apparently in this case, not enough “dark side” were available. The 82nd, said a second special operations officer, “is a poor substitute … [it is] a blunder to use them on an op with dark side operators.”


Source



goon175 said:


> More than RRC wears long hair and bushy beards, it just depends on METT-TC


Yup, as a civie, I always thought Army Rangers wore high-and-tights or at least had short hair, and no beards or mustaches.

Thanks, Goon!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Mar 24, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> I coulda sworn there were several articles posted in here and around The Internet using that terminology but right now I can only find one:
> 
> Source
> 
> ...


 
I believe the reference comes from Regiment operating as a "dark side" SOF unit overseas as a whole.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, Tropicana.  That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 24, 2013)

I would say whoever was quoted in that article does not know what the hell they are talking about.

High and tights are pretty taboo in todays Regiment, although they were the standard pre-2002. The pendulum has swung in the opposite direction since then though. No moustaches are worn either, it is either a beard or nothing.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 26, 2013)

> Rangers of 1st Battalion, 75th Rangers Regiment, conduct marksmanship training in Afghanistan prior to a night combat operation against enemy insurgents, March 19, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Ryan S. Debooy)


 






> Rangers of 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, conduct 60 mm mortar live fire training prior to a night combat operation in Afghanistan, March 19, 2013. (U.S. Army photo illustration by Spc. Ryan S. Debooy)


----------



## dknob (Mar 26, 2013)

1) No Ranger would be caught dead with a mustache
2) Dark side Rangers? Either 3 things: the author is referring to the 75th Ranger Regiment as a whole as being dark as opposed to his ignorance in assuming there are regular Rangers out there in the military. Two, he is referring to RRC/RRD, but I doubt it. Three, he is referring to Rangers while operating under JSOC Task forces (6-26, 145, 20, etc).
3) This entire link http://www.nbcnews.com/id/21000298/#.UVHOShxnHCt is retarded in its content.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 26, 2013)

dknob said:


> 1) No Ranger would be caught dead with a mustache


 
Forgive me, I had to....


----------



## dknob (Mar 26, 2013)

on a side note, the combat cameramen following around the boys. I'm sure he doesn't get any shit from them.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 26, 2013)

> For nearly 4200 consecutive days, the Rangers of the 75th Ranger Regiment have been fighting shoulder to shoulder against the enemies of our country. They continue to 'up hold the prestige, honor and high esprit de corps of my Ranger Regiment' during their current combat deployment in Afghanistan, March 25, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Ryan S. Debooy)


----------



## Brian1/75 (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess there's no SOP on the new helmets. I wonder how long that will last.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 27, 2013)

> A Ranger automatic rifleman from 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment conducts a check of his weapon prior to conducting a night combat operation against insurgents in Afghanistan, March 18, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Matthew Freire)
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


 
Definitely looks better with the helmet cover.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 29, 2013)

Another episode of "Rangers get all the fun":







> Rangers from B Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, board an MH-47 from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment in order to practice Fast Rope Insertion and Extraction (FRIES) during 2nd Battalion’s Task Force Training at Joint Base Lewis-McCord, Wash., March 27, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Connor Mendez)


 






> Rangers from B Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, practice Fast Rope Insertion and Extraction (FRIES) out of an MH-47 from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment during 2nd Battalion’s Task Force Training at Joint Base Lewis-McCord, Wash., March 27, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Connor Mendez)


 






> Rangers from B Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, practice Fast Rope Insertion and Extraction (FRIES) out of an MH-47 from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment during 2nd Battalion’s Task Force Training at Joint Base Lewis-McCord, Wash., March 27, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Connor Mendez)


 






> Rangers from B Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, practice Fast Rope Insertion and Extraction (FRIES) out of an MH-60 from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment during 2nd Battalion’s Task Force Training at Joint Base Lewis-McCord, Wash., March 27, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Connor Mendez)


 






> Rangers from B Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, practice Fast Rope Insertion and Extraction (FRIES) out of an MH-60 from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment during 2nd Battalion’s Task Force Training at Joint Base Lewis-McCord, Wash., March 27, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Connor Mendez)


 






> Rangers from B Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, practice Fast Rope Insertion and Extraction (FRIES) out of an MH-47 from the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment during 2nd Battalion’s Task Force Training at Joint Base Lewis-McCord, Wash., March 27, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Connor Mendez)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## 0699 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ravage said:


>


 
Looks like Haditha Dam...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 2, 2013)

^^Saw this on their FB page:




> *Haditha Dam: April 1, 2003*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Ravage (Apr 4, 2013)

> Why is this medic smiling?
> 
> Because he is a Ranger in the 75th Ranger Regiment and this is his profession. As a 68W, he is Ranger Qualified, Airborne Qualified, and Pathfinder Qualified. Along with his basic Army medical training, he has been to the Combat Trauma Management Course and the Special Operations Combat Medical Course (Additional Skill Identifier W1). This U.S. Army Ranger is a U.S. Special Operations Command certified Advanced Tactical Paramedic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravage (Apr 4, 2013)

> “We sleep safely at night because rough men stand ready to visit violence on those who would harm us.” ― Winston Churchill
> 
> (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Philip L. Diab)
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 4, 2013)

I always thought that quote was attributed to George Orwell.


----------



## reed11b (Apr 4, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I always thought that quote was attributed to George Orwell.


"Don't believe everything you read on the internetz" Abraham Lincoln
Reed


----------



## AWP (Apr 4, 2013)

Nein!

http://quoteinvestigator.com/2011/11/07/rough-men/

https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/orwelnat.htm



> Those who "abjure" violence can only do so because others are committing violence on their behalf.


 
The first link breaks it down rather well. Basically, the quote is someone paraphrasing a number of Orwell's ideas.

From an earlier work, about Kipling* no less:



> He sees clearly that men can only be highly civilized while other
> men, inevitably less civilized, are there to guard and feed them.


 
http://www.george-orwell.org/Rudyard_Kipling/0.html

* - If you're on this board and not reading/ have read Kipling...I hope there's a valid reason for that.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 4, 2013)

reed11b said:


> "Don't believe everything you read on the internetz" Abraham Lincoln
> Reed


I did research projects with encyclopedia sets, located on bookshelves.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 6, 2013)

Photos courtesy of Hogdiver of MPnet

















> A coalition security force member provides security during an operation in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, March 30, 2013.


http://i47.tinypic.com/96dr83.jpg






> A coalition security force member scans for potential enemy during an operation in Pul-e 'Alam district, Logar province, March 30, 2013.





> The operation resulted in the detainment of a senior Taliban leader and several other insurgents. Taliban leader is accused of a wide range of insurgent operations in Logar, including recruiting extremist fighters, managing the militant's logistical network for the province, and planning and coordinating attacks against Afghan and coalition forces. In late February, the commander and fellow ranking insurgency members allegedly plotted to assassinate President Karzai and U.S. Ambassador to Afghanistan James Cunningham. The security force also seized one AK-47 and two AK-47 magazines. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Coty Kuhn)


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 6, 2013)

Never seen a 240 modded like that, very nice.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a 240L


----------



## Squidward (Apr 7, 2013)

Have really enjoyed checking out the long gun setups that have recently populated this thread.


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2013)

Squidward said:


> Have really enjoyed checking out the long gun setups that have recently populated this thread.



I think those rifles need more optics!


----------



## Squidward (Apr 7, 2013)

lindy said:


> I think those rifles need more optics!


 
I think they need what every rifle needs. More rails. The required number is at least one at every clock position. Sometimes rails on top of rails are also necessary.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Squidward (Apr 7, 2013)

Ravage said:


>


 
Needs more lasers......


----------



## Ravage (Apr 12, 2013)

> Rangers from 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, train on their Honda bikes in 1995 at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga. (Pictured from left to right: Ranger Corey Collins, Ranger James Moore, Ranger Trevor Debeor, Ranger Kenneth Johnston, and Ranger James Noel.)​
> This photo is courtesy of Ranger Kenneth Johnston.​
> Rangers Lead The Way!​



​


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 4, 2013)

Such a nice day for killing bad guys...






> A Ranger from 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, pulls security during a combat operation in Paktiya Province, Afghanistan, April 17, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Codie M. Mendenhall)


 
Why do I get the feeling that footage is gonna end up on YouTube next week?






> A Ranger from 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, scans for insurgent fighters during a combat operation in Paktiya Province, Afghanistan, April 17, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Codie M. Mendenhall)


----------



## goon175 (May 4, 2013)

> Why do I get the feeling that footage is gonna end up on YouTube next week?


 
Doubt it. Rangers have been using helmet/rifle cams since at least 2006, and I'm sure before that as well, and outside of the official recruiting videos I don't know of a single video on youtube of Ranger helmet cam footage. The 75th is one of the most OPSEC paranoid units in the military.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 4, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Doubt it. Rangers have been using helmet/rifle cams since at least 2006, and I'm sure before that as well, and outside of the official recruiting videos I don't know of a single video on youtube of Ranger helmet cam footage. The 75th is one of the most OPSEC paranoid units in the military.


 
That helps explain why during almost all of the GWOT I've hardly seen anything military history/current events wise from anyone in the Regiment save for maybe one or two books such as Team Reaper or Sua Sponte by Dick Couch. Can understand and appreciate the want/need for opsec but still it can make it a bit frustrating as a aspiring historian lol.


----------



## Etype (May 4, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> That helps explain why during almost all of the GWOT I've hardly seen anything military history/current events wise from anyone in the Regiment save for maybe one or two books such as Team Reaper or Sua Sponte by Dick Couch. Can understand and appreciate the want/need for opsec but still it can make it a bit frustrating as a aspiring historian lol.


What???  Op Rhino?  Takur Ghar?

How much do you really hear about any SOF unit?  SF is only big in the news since the whole ALP program and VSO.  Before that, the only notable stuff in the news about us was The Battle of Kandahar and our participation in Op Anaconda.


----------



## Ravage (May 5, 2013)

Rangers doing Ranger stuff:


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 5, 2013)

Etype said:


> What??? Op Rhino? Takur Ghar?
> 
> How much do you really hear about any SOF unit? SF is only big in the news since the whole ALP program and VSO. Before that, the only notable stuff in the news about us was The Battle of Kandahar and our participation in Op Anaconda.


 
Lol, fair point, I was only mentioning the two that came to mind, I realize that not every single op of every single unit is gonna get put into print, just making observation when comparing number of books that have been put out lately.


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 8, 2013)

> Rangers from 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, move across Paktiya Province, Afghanistan after capturing a high value insurgent target during a combat operation on April 17, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Codie M. Mendenhall)
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 17, 2013)

(click image)


----------



## Tracer112 (May 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in '94 was some of the best times of my life!!


----------



## Ravage (May 21, 2013)

> A Ranger from B Company, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, scans for enemy targets during a night combat operation in Logar Province, Afghanistan, April 29, 2013. The Rangers captured two high value targets during the mission. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Coty M. Kuhn)


 






> A coalition force member counts personnel to attain accountability of troops during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member provides security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member fills out a casualty card during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces practice first responder techniques during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member provides security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member provides security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces head back to base during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member heads back to base during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member heads back to base during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces share information during a leadership huddle during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member provides security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces provide security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan










> A coalition force member provides security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member provides security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition force members proceed to a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition force members proceed to a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition force members proceed to a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition force members proceed to a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces provide security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan


----------



## Ravage (May 21, 2013)

> Coalition forces provide security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces share information during a leadership huddle during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces share information during a leadership huddle during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member provides security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition forces member provides security in a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition forces member provides security in a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition forces member provides security in a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition forces member provides security in a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces share information while in a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member shares information while in a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member shares information while in a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member provides security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member provides security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> A coalition force member low crawls to get a better visual of a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces provide security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces provide security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition force members proceed to a compound during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition force member counts personnel to attain accountability of troops during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition force member counts personnel to attain accountability of troops during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition force member provides security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.


----------



## Ravage (May 21, 2013)

> Coalition forces provide security during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces share information during a leadership huddle during a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan











> A coalition force member reads off the manifest before a field training exercise in Kabul province, April 28, 2013. The training is essential for troops to remain tactically proficient while deployed in Afghanistan.




All photos courtesy of Vor022 of MPnet


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 21, 2013)

Pretty soon manufacturers will have to figure out how to embed all those wires on a guy's BDU so they don't stick out like that and snag on something.

For  some reason, that dude with the helmet cover reminds me of Tom Berenger.      Cool pics, Rav!


----------



## Ravage (May 21, 2013)

Gunny Becket became a Ranger?


----------



## Ravage (May 22, 2013)

All photos courtesy of vor022 of MPnet







> Coalition forces begin to clear a compound during a first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.









> Coalition forces prepare to clear a room during a first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.









> Coalition force member holds an IV bag during a first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.









> Coalition force members practice first responder techniques a training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan









> Coalition force member fills out a casualty card during a medical first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.









> Coalition forces practice room-clearing techniques during a first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan









> Coalition force member checks the status of simulated causalities during a first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.









> Coalition force member practices first responder techniques a training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.









> Coalition force member fills out a casualty card during a medical first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.









> Coalition force member looks onward during a medical first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.


 






> Coalition forces practice first responder techniques during a training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.



 






> Coalition force member coordinates activities during a first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.


 






> Coalition force member coordinates activities during a first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.










> Coalition forces walk back to a compound during a first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 23, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.


----------



## Ravage (May 22, 2013)

> Coalition forces practice room clearing techniques during a medical first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 22, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.


 






> Coalition forces practice room clearing techniques during a medical first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 22, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan


 






> Coalition forces practice room clearing techniques during a medical first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 22, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.


 






> Coalition forces practice room clearing techniques during a medical first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 22, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.


 






> Coalition forces practice room clearing techniques during a medical first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 22, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan


 






> Coalition force member practices room clearing techniques during a medical first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 22, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan


 






> Coalition force member begins to assess a medical roleplayer during a medical first responder training exercise in Kabul province, April 22, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.


 






> Coalition forces demonstrate medical first responder techniques during a training exercise in Kabul province, April 22, 2013. The training is required to keep vital first responder skills current while deployed in Afghanistan.


 






> Coalition force member provides security during a training exercise in Kabul province, April 14, 2013. The training is part of the transition of security to the Afghan National Security Force before coalition forces depart in 2014









> Coalition force member advises Afghan soldiers on how to navigate to their objective during a training exercise in Kabul province, April 14, 2013. The training is part of the transition of security to the Afghan National Security Force before coalition forces depart in 2014.









> Coalition force member advises and assists Afghan soldiers during a training exercise in Kabul province, April 14, 2013. The training is part of the transition of security to the Afghan National Security Force before coalition forces depart in 2014.









> Coalition force member advises and assists Afghan soldiers during a training exercise in Kabul province, April 14, 2013. The training is part of the transition of security to the Afghan National Security Force before coalition forces depart in 2014.









> Coalition force member advises and assists Afghan soldiers during a training exercise in Kabul province, April 14, 2013. The training is part of the transition of security to the Afghan National Security Force before coalition forces depart in 2014.









> Coalition force member advises and assists Afghan soldiers during a training exercise in Kabul province, April 14, 2013. The training is part of the transition of security to the Afghan National Security Force before coalition forces depart in 2014.









> Coalition force members oversee Afghan soldiers during a training exercise in Kabul province, April 14, 2013. The training is part of the transition of security to the Afghan National Security Force before coalition forces depart in 2014


----------



## Ravage (May 26, 2013)




----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 26, 2013)

Cool...nice pics and vid.......


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ebiaihi (Jun 2, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> (click image)


 
That's a great series. "That's a hard Ranger.. Just sitting in his room drinking Agent Orange."


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 4, 2013)

I spy a silenced Glock.  Nice.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2013)

Darn it, Ranger pix are more and more non-gey-sexy. MOAR!


----------



## Ravage (Jun 6, 2013)

69 years ago today...








> We stand on a lonely, windswept point on the northern shore of France. The air is soft, but 40 years ago at this moment, the air was dense with smoke and the cries of men, and the air was filled with the crack of rifle fire and the roar of cannon. At dawn, on the morning of the 6th of June, 1944, 225 Rangers jumped off the British landing craft and ran to the bottom of these cliffs. Their mission was one of the most difficult and daring of the invasion: to climb these sheer and desolate cliffs and take out the enemy guns. The Allies had been told that some of the mightiest of these guns were here and they would be trained on the beaches to stop the Allied advance.
> 
> The Rangers looked up and saw the enemy soldiers -- the edge of the cliffs shooting down at them with machineguns and throwing grenades. And the American Rangers began to climb. They shot rope ladders over the face of these cliffs and began to pull themselves up. When one Ranger fell, another would take his place. When one rope was cut, a Ranger would grab another and begin his climb again. They climbed, shot back, and held their footing. Soon, one by one, the Rangers pulled themselves over the top, and in seizing the firm land at the top of these cliffs, they began to seize back the continent of Europe. Two hundred and twenty-five came here. After 2 days of fighting, only 90 could still bear arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muppet (Jun 7, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Darn it, Ranger pix are more and more non-gey-sexy. MOAR!


 

Rav! You either need to get laid with some arse or get U.S. citizenship and join the Army so you can be a Ranger or SOAR!

F.M.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 12, 2013)

The 75th Ranger Regiment Facebook:







> Col. Mark Odom, Commander, 75th Ranger Regiment awards Lt. Col. Marcus Evans, Battalion Commander, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment the Legion of Merit June 12. (U.S. Army Photo by Tracy A. Bailey)


 






> Lt. Col. Patrick Ellis, Commander, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment passes the Battalion Colors to Command Sgt. Major Victor Ballesteros at the Battalion's Change of Command Ceremony June 12. (U.S. Army Photo by Tracy A. Bailey)


 






> Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment conduct Pass in Review at the end of 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment's Change of Command June 12. (U.S. Army Photo by Tracy A. Bailey)


more pics of the ceremony here...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 11, 2013)

Which one is Tropicana98  ??


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 11, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Which one is Tropicana98  ??



Haha we haven't left yet.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Ravage (Jul 11, 2013)

Reminds me of Boons album where he wrote: how many Rangers can fit into a C5? One more....


----------



## Muppet (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey Rav. Just wondering. Where do you get these pics? I am not being a wise ass but do you think these pics. violate and / or piss people off seeing them selves on here. Just asking. Not to be a wise ass again. I may be wrong, I usually am.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 12, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Which one is Tropicana98  ??



I don't see anybody in the front leaning rest with their feet elevated, ZING!

(@Tropicana98) TAB CHECK biznatch!


----------



## Muppet (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn Tropicana98. I am not a Ranger but I have heard that before (doing a short stint as a medic in the scout platoon with the 325) and that sounds like you need to push until 275 Anger is tired. I could be wrong.

F.M.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 12, 2013)

Those photos are official DoD release.


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2013)

Just to reiterate for everyone's benefit:

If the photos are within the last decade, they need to be accompanied by a link to a .mil website *OR* they need to be edited for PERSEC (names and faces blacked out).


----------



## x SF med (Jul 12, 2013)

Ravage said:


> (pic)
> 
> Reminds me of Boons album where he wrote: how many Rangers can fit into a C5? One more....


 
 Um, too bad that's a C-141...  same amount of Rangers, slightly less space...  that's a Panama pic, and most C-17 crews were not yet qual'd to push jumpers at that time.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 12, 2013)

275ANGER! said:


> I don't see anybody in the front leaning rest with their feet elevated, ZING!
> 
> (@Tropicana98) TAB CHECK biznatch!



CRAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPP



Firemedic said:


> Damn Tropicana98. I am not a Ranger but I have heard that before (doing a short stint as a medic in the scout platoon with the 325) and that sounds like you need to push until 275 Anger is tired. I could be wrong.
> 
> F.M.



Well see it depends. Standard is 25+1 for Airborne Ranger in the Sky unless you hear "KEEP FUCKIN PUSHIN ASSHOLE!"...that's when it gets fun.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 12, 2013)

What about one for mountains? We always had to do one for the airborne ranger in they sky, one for mountains, and one for the squad


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 13, 2013)

goon175 said:


> What about one for mountains? We always had to do one for the airborne Ranger in they sky, one for mountains, and one for the squad



We don't do one for mountains usually the question "Have you been to mountains?!?!?!" just starts the cycle over again. Also since my TL just got back from Sapper his new thing is "If you aint got two you know what to do" so that's another way to find my feet above my head.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sapper School? what MOS is he? I have never heard of anyone from battalion going to sapper school!?


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 13, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Sapper School? what MOS is he? I have never heard of anyone from battalion going to sapper school!?



That's because we are pretty sure he's the only Sapper qual'd E-5 at least in 3/75. He's an 11B been one his entire time in the Army, raised in battalion so hasn't done any big Army time. My other TL is a CDQC graduate. Just goes to show Regiment really can get any slots it wants.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 13, 2013)

I just don't understand why they would send a guy to Sapper school when they have other explosive breaching courses that are much more Ranger oriented. I'm sure they have their reasons, but sapper school always fell in the same category as air assault school (waste of precious training time) when I was in batt.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 25, 2013)

A few photos from the recent Ranger Rendezvous







> FORT BENNING, Ga. -- Rangers from the 75th Ranger Regiment compete in a stress shoot during the 2013 Ranger Rendezvous, July 24. (Photo by 75th Ranger Regiment Public Affairs Office).









> FORT BENNING, Ga. -- Rangers from the 75th Ranger Regiment compete in a stress shoot during the 2013 Ranger Rendezvous, July 24. (Photo by 75th Ranger Regiment Public Affairs Office)









> FORT BENNING, Ga. -- Rangers from the 75th Ranger Regiment compete in a stress shoot during the 2013 Ranger Rendezvous, July 24. (Photo by 75th Ranger Regiment Public Affairs Office









> FORT BENNING, Ga. -- Rangers from the 75th Ranger Regiment compete in a stress shoot during the 2013 Ranger Rendezvous, July 24. (Photo by 75th Ranger Regiment Public Affairs Office)


----------



## Red Ryder (Jul 25, 2013)

Which ones Tropicana??


----------



## Tracer112 (Jul 27, 2013)

Damn, I'd like to go back to a Ranger Rendezvous to see how things are now adays.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 28, 2013)

La Roux said:


> Which ones Tropicana??



Someone should have snapped photos at the static display haha.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 6, 2013)

> A Ranger sniper team from 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, practices their marksmanship skills on a range in Afghanistan prior to conducting a night combat operation, June 26, 2013. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Matthew R. Hulett)
> 
> Rangers Lead The Way!


----------



## tebias (Aug 7, 2013)

looking good.  always looking for new ways to broaden horizons and expand knowledge bases.


----------



## James Roland (Sep 27, 2013)

Ravage said:


>


Wow awesome pics but I have a question, how can you tell if these are rangers. It's says under the images that these guys are Coalition Force soldiers, I'm just curious since I'm kind of new to this.


----------



## lancero (Sep 27, 2013)

James Roland said:


> Wow awesome pics but I have a question, how can you tell if these are rangers. It's says under the images that these guys are Coalition Force soldiers, I'm just curious since I'm kind of new to this.



We can sense our own.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 27, 2013)

James Roland said:


> Wow awesome pics but I have a question, how can you tell if these are rangers. It's says under the images that these guys are Coalition Force soldiers, I'm just curious since I'm kind of new to this.



You can tell from the swagger they stand with from having ten pound titanium plated balls swinging between their legs..


That and their kit.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 27, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> You can tell from the swagger they stand with from having ten pound titanium plated balls swinging between their legs..
> 
> 
> That and their kit.


And occasionally the Scroll on the shoulder

But yeah, you spend enough time around them and you can pick a Ranger out of a crowd (they are the ones that at least come up with an excuse for staring at your tits).


----------



## James Roland (Sep 27, 2013)

medicchick said:


> And occasionally the Scroll on the shoulder
> 
> But yeah, you spend enough time around them and you can pick a Ranger out of a crowd (they are the ones that at least come up with an excuse for staring at your tits).


Thanks for replying guys.

 By the way I hope I don't sound rude but that's actually kind of funny.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 27, 2013)

James Roland said:


> Thanks for replying guys.
> 
> By the way I hope I don't sound rude but that's actually kind of funny.



Not rude at all, I have a somewhat snarky sense of humor and meant it as a joke (kinda).  I've been married to a Ranger for almost 10 years, you grow thick skin and a warped sense of humor pretty quickly. ;)

The boob thing actually happened, St. Christopher medal with DUI on the back on a long chain between the chesticles....he asked what Batt my husband was with.  I didn't think anyone could see the pendant.


----------



## James Roland (Sep 27, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Not rude at all, I have a somewhat snarky sense of humor and meant it as a joke (kinda).  I've been married to a Ranger for almost 10 years, you grow thick skin and a warped sense of humor pretty quickly. ;)
> 
> The boob thing actually happened, St. Christopher medal with DUI on the back on a long chain between the chesticles....he asked what Batt my husband was with.  I didn't think anyone could see the pendant.


That's funny, I like your sense of humor.


----------



## Etype (Sep 28, 2013)

James Roland said:


> Wow awesome pics but I have a question, how can you tell if these are rangers. It's says under the images that these guys are Coalition Force soldiers, I'm just curious since I'm kind of new to this.


Its like telling the difference between a coyote and a wolf...  Most common folks would have no idea unless they saw them side-by-side.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 11, 2013)

> Rangers of 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, board their aircraft to go into the night and take the fight to the enemy, Sept. 21, 2013. For 156 consecutive months, Rangers have been putting themselves in harms way and conducting direct action raids against the enemies of our country. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Justin English)
> Rangers Lead The Way!



=================


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 12, 2013)

Etype said:


> Its like telling the difference between a coyote and a wolf...  Most common folks would have no idea unless they saw them side-by-side.



Such a truthful and blunt analogy of conventional forces to SOF has yet to be said.  'yote even gets a wiff of a human or strange sound and is like "fuck this i'm out"... wolf? "let's fucking DO THIS!"


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2013)

http://guardianofvalor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/ranger.jpg IMO, this picture and its accompanying story should be on every social networking site and every Facebook page that anyone on this site has access to.

http://guardianofvalor.com/salute-s...ed-Ranger-salutes-commander-despite-injuries/







http://guardianofvalor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Ranger.jpg


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 14, 2013)

Just posted it on my wall, Sir.


----------



## TH15 (Oct 14, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> IMO, this picture and its accompanying story should be on every social networking site and every Facebook page that anyone on this site has access to.
> 
> http://guardianofvalor.com/salute-s...ed-Ranger-salutes-commander-despite-injuries/


I've sent this to almost every person I know. I also put it as the lock screen on my phone, just in case I need a reminder. Truly one of the most incredible/inspirational photos I have ever seen.


----------



## AWP (Oct 14, 2013)

Want to know if you're a leader or some clown with rank? Would your men do that for you? Conversely for the enlisted, would you do that for your boss?

That picture is 100% badass.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 14, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Want to know if you're a leader or some clown with rank? Would your men do that for you? Conversely for the enlisted, would you do that for your boss?
> 
> That picture is 100% badass.



It is funny and I don't mean this in a gay way. The kiss is the best part. I have done that myself to those I am close to or feel a bond too. I will also hug. There are several on this board that I have given a good PB hug too. The kiss is the kiss you would give your child as they are asleep. "I am here for you and always"


----------



## Muppet (Oct 14, 2013)

Pro Patria said:


> It is funny and I don't mean this in a gay way. The kiss is the best part. I have done that myself to those I am close to or feel a bond too. I will also hug. There are several on this board that I have given a good PB hug too. The kiss is the kiss you would give your child as they are asleep. "I am here for you and always"


 
I agree. My brother from another mother, Kenny kissed me on the top of my head after Kim died and I was melting down. He did the same when Spikey died. I won't hesitate to hug a brother.

F.M.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hargis is an awesome dude one of the most chill tabs around.


----------



## Red Ryder (Oct 16, 2013)

Josh Hargis was on the front page of the Cincinnati Enquirer today, turns out he's from the same area as me. He's making his hometown damn proud. 

IMO his picture should be on the front page of every paper nation wide and not just his local one.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2013)

And that picture is something that only truly speaks to those in the know...  how many in our society would truly understand its significance? 

Well done Ranger, well done.   Heal quickly and heal well.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 16, 2013)

x SF med said:


> And that picture is something that only truly speaks to those in the know...  how many in our society would truly understand its significance?
> 
> Well done Ranger, well done.   Heal quickly and heal well.


Funny what training, duty, integrity, country and morals does to the unconscious mind when you truly believe. While at Ft Chaffee I broke my orbital bone...the shelf holding my eyeball out of my sinus...I was told this second hand and do not remember any of it, but I. Beat a dr and was going after a nurse and my LT walked in and yelled at ease. I did not move a muscle while they worked on me after that.

 Cpl. Hargis is from Cincinnati the Westside I think. I will forgive him for that but still a good Cincy boy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 16, 2013)

As I type this, the saluting Ranger, and his story, are "front page" on MSNBC, with the caption, "American badass."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Impressive, in every way.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 17, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> As I type this, the saluting Ranger, and his story, are "front page" on MSNBC, with the caption, "American badass."


 
As it should be.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 19, 2013)

An old pic obviously but how true is the statement that Rangers liked the Mk16 over their M4s?


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 19, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> An old pic obviously but how true is the statement that Rangers liked the Mk16 over their M4s?



Personal preference from what I've seen some of the same features that one guy thinks are positive are the very reasons another will carry an M4 instead.


----------



## aconnolly311 (Nov 12, 2013)

I believe these are Rangers, let me know if I'm wrong though:














Full set here: http://www.dvidshub.net/image/1050427/operation-helmand-province


----------



## AWP (Nov 12, 2013)

If you don't know what you're posting, then don't post it. A correct guess is still a guess.


----------



## aconnolly311 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up, Freefalling, won't do that again.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 10, 2013)

> 2nd Platoon, Company C, 2nd Ranger Battalion, 1943









> 1st Platoon, B Company, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, 1984









> 1st Platoon, B Company, 275th Ranger Regiment, Nov. 2003


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 10, 2013)

> 3rd Platoon, C Company, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, 1989









> Rangers in Mogadishu, 1993



















> 2nd Ranger Battalion in 2008









> U.S. Army Rangers with 2nd Battalion 75th Ranger Regiment conduct a Live Fire Exercise during Task Force Training on Yakima Training Center, Wa. Mar. 31, 2013. During Task Force Training, the Rangers collaborate and fine tune their procedures. (U.S. Army photo by Sgt. Robert B. Brown IV / Released by LTC Brian DeSantis Regimental Public Affairs Officer)


----------



## Worldweaver (Jan 31, 2014)

*
First lady Michelle Obama applauds injured U.S. Army Ranger Sgt. First Class Cory Remsburg during President Obama's State of the Union speech. (Reuters/Gary Cameron)*


----------



## Ravage (Feb 7, 2014)

Rangers and Night Stalkers doing what they do best - closing with and destroying the enemy.







> A coalition security force member pulls security before boarding a MH-47 Chinook Helicopter during an operation to capture a Taliban commander on Jan. 18, 2014, in Nahr-e Saraj district, Helmand province, Afghanistan. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Michael G. Herrero/Released)









> A coalition security force member prepares to board a MH-47 Chinook Helicopter during an operation to capture a Taliban commander Jan. 18, 2014, in Nahr-e Saraj district, Helmand province, Afghanistan. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Michael G. Herrero/ Released)









> Joint coalition security forces prepare to board a MH-47 Chinook Helicopter during an operation to capture a Taliban commander Jan. 18, 2014, in Nahr-e Saraj district, Helmand province, Afghanistan. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Michael G. Herrero/ Released)









> Joint coalition security forces board a MH-47 Chinook helicopter during an operation to capture a Taliban commander Jan. 18, 2014, in Nahr-e Saraj district, Helmand province, Afghanistan. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Michael G. Herrero/ Released









> Afghan and coalition security forces prepare to take off on a MH-47 Chinook helicopter during an operation to capture a Taliban commander Jan. 18, 2014, in Nahr-e Saraj district, Helmand province, Afghanistan. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Michael G. Herrero/ Released)









> Afghan and coalition security forces prepare to take off on a MH-47 Chinook helicopter during an operation to capture a Taliban commander Jan. 18, 2014, in Nahr-e Saraj district, Helmand province, Afghanistan. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Michael G. Herrero/ Released)



Rangers Lead the Way/Night Stalkes Don't Quit!


----------



## 0699 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ravage said:


> Rangers and Night Stalkers doing what they do best - *closing with and destroying the enemy*.
> 
> Rangers Lead the Way/Night Stalkes Don't Quit!


 
I don't see "closing with" or "destroying" in any of these pictures...

Instead, you could say


> Here's some pictures of guys getting on helicopters.


----------



## AWP (Feb 8, 2014)

I like the caption for the first picture: "A coalition security force member pulls security"...Guys boarding a helo on a very large FOB/ airfield need a security element?



Ravage said:


> Rangers Lead the Way/Night Stalkes Don't Quit!



Seriously? Slow down before I embarrass you.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 4, 2014)

Footage from one of the last Ranger deployments to Iraq....


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 4, 2014)

Video was pretty moto. As for the choice of music ... well let's just say id rather listen to a safety brief by my battalion CO, than to hear that craziness.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 4, 2014)

Now I feel like kicking assholes in their faces! Thanks Goon. I am sure Kenny will appreciate my anger....

F.M.


----------



## Brill (Mar 4, 2014)

Grizzly-22 brought a smile to the face.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep...totally should have skipped college haha.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi-Res



> I think there is a common misconception that being a sniper in a special operations unit is that you get a ton of trigger time.  Not the case.  As for any sniper who has been through a sniper selection and military sniper school, you know that 70-80% of your job is recon/surveillance.
> 
> Only 10-20% of the job actually involves being a surgeon with bullets.
> 
> ...



Continue Reading


----------



## Ranger Lee (Mar 9, 2014)

Great Pics.... glad to see my era w/ the Rangers in BDUs in the RSOV 

RLTW
C.CO 3/75th 97-Jan 01


----------



## Etype (Mar 14, 2014)

On the above pictures-

- I was listening to two folks (a CPT and a 1SG) talking at the mini mall the other day.  They were talking about how we their unit needed to get back to the basics and start walking in the woods again, since the GWOT was all urban and mounted.  They've obviously have never been to eastern Afghanistan.

- I love seeing dudes sitting down on patrol.  Schools and conventional units put such an emphasis kneeling and prone.  It's stupid to smoke yourself and beat up your knees by kneeling, and to put even more wear and tear on your back and neck (which is probably already taking a beating) by going prone.  Sitting is more accurate than kneeling, and it provides better observation than prone.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 14, 2014)

Etype said:


> On the above pictures-
> 
> - I was listening to two folks (a CPT and a 1SG) talking at the mini mall the other day.  They were talking about how we their unit needed to get back to the basics and start walking in the woods again, since the GWOT was all urban and mounted.  They've obviously have never been to eastern Afghanistan.
> 
> - I love seeing dudes sitting down on patrol.  Schools and conventional units put such an emphasis kneeling and prone.  It's stupid to smoke yourself and beat up your knees by kneeling, and to put even more wear and tear on your back and neck (which is probably already taking a beating) by going prone.  Sitting is more accurate than kneeling, and it provides better observation than prone.



Totally agree. The only time a knee is good is if it is a shorty period of time (minutes or less).


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 14, 2014)

Etype said:


> - I love seeing dudes sitting down on patrol.



You know, for second I thought that this was going to be followed by, "...so I can smoke the dogshit out of them later!".  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2014)

> Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment conduct platoon live-fire training exercises at Fort Knox, Ky., April 17. (Photo by Sgt. Jeffrey Moore, 10th Press Camp Headquarters).









> Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment conduct platoon live-fire training exercises at Fort Knox, Ky., April 17. (Photo by Sgt. Jeffrey Moore, 10th Press Camp Headquarters).









> Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment conduct platoon live-fire training exercises at Fort Knox, Ky., April 17. (Photo by Sgt. Jeffrey Moore, 10th Press Camp Headquarters).









> Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment conduct platoon live-fire training exercises at Fort Knox, Ky., April 17. (Photo by Sgt. Jeffrey Moore, 10th Press Camp Headquarters).


----------



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2014)

> U.S. Army Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, loading up on a MH-47 Chinook helicopter for a night operation training at Fort Knox, Ky., April 22. Rangers go through intensified combat simulation
> 
> to prepare for future operations. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Arthur Ruepong, 55th Signal Company)









> U.S. Army Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment during their annual task force training exercise at Fort Knox, Ky., April 20. Rangers consistently train to maintain the highest level of combat readiness. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Philip Diab, 55th Signal Company)









> U.S. Army Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment during their annual task force training exercise at Fort Knox, Ky., April 20. Rangers consistently train to maintain the highest level of combat readiness. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Philip Diab, 55th Signal Company)









> A U.S. Army Ranger assigned to 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, provides security while his platoon moves to their training objective, on Fort Knox, KY., April 20, 2014. Rangers are constantly training to maintain the highest level of tactical proficiency. (U.S. Army Photo by Pfc. Gabriel Segura, 55th Signal Company)









> U.S. Army Rangers assigned to 3rd Battalion 75th Ranger Regiment, provides security during a training mission on Fort Knox, Ky., April 20. Rangers are constantly training to maintain the highest level of tactical proficiency. The training was to ensure all Soldiers are proficient in their warrior skills and tasks in preparation for their upcoming deployment. (U.S. Army Photo by Spc. Richard DeWitt, 55th Signal Company)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 30, 2014)

> U.S. Army Rangers from 3rd Battalion 75th Ranger Regiment, provides security during a training mission at Fort Knox, Ky., April 20. Rangers are constantly training to maintain the highest level of tactical proficiency. The training was to ensure all Soldiers are proficient in their warrior skills and tasks in preparation for their upcoming deployment. (U.S. Army Photo by Spc. Richard DeWitt, 55th Signal Company)









> U.S. Army Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment during their annual task force training exercise at Fort Knox, Ky., April 21. Rangers consistently train to maintain the highest level of combat readiness. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Philip Diab, 55th Signal Company)









> U.S. Army Rangers assigned to 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, provide security to other Soldiers during a training exercise on Fort Knox, KY., April 21, 2014. 3rd Battalion is undergoing their annual training exercise, to evaluate how their Soldiers perform during operational situations. Rangers are constantly training to maintain the highest level of tactical proficiency. (U.S. Army Photo by Pfc. Gabriel Segura, 55th Signal Company (Combat Camera)









> U.S. Army Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, conduct radio check prior to their night operation training at Fort Knox, Ky., April 22. Rangers go through intensified combat simulation
> 
> to prepare for future operations. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Arthur Ruepong, 55th Signal Company (Combat Camera)


----------



## Jbird8198 (May 3, 2014)

I know this picture has been posted a few times but it is awesome! Rangers are badass!


----------



## Grinning Fortress (Jun 19, 2014)

Ravage said:


>


Holy shite, I wasn't aware that Sorcery is one of the Regiments specialties!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 23, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@goon175 and I had a drunken conversation a couple weeks back about these posters.  I've been trying to find a copy of the original for some time now.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jbird8198 said:


> View attachment 10820 I know this picture has been posted a few times but it is awesome! Rangers are badass!



This Ranger K9 is freaking awesome...(the poster reminded me of this)





Layka, the dog pictured on our cover this month, was two when she was shot four times at point-blank range by enemy forces in Afghanistan. Despite her injuries, she attacked and subdued the shooter, protecting her handler, Staff Sgt. Julian McDonald, and other members of the team.

Awesome video....  http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2014/06/war-dogs/layka-video


----------



## Centermass (Jun 23, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> @goon175 and I had a drunken conversation a couple weeks back about these posters.  I've been trying to find a copy of the original for some time now.



This one is another variation on the original, but it's still available.



http://www.deltapress.com/Ranger-tradition-poster-p-333.html?osCsid=ec9ooqnfb6uf7jraeol0vv5o41


----------



## Brian C (Jun 25, 2014)

That dog video is amazing!


----------



## Ravage (Aug 9, 2014)

> Multi-Purpose Canine (MPC) Hunter Hubbard, Retired 1/75, served as an MPC since 2005. He worked primarily for 1st Bn, 75th Ranger Regiment where he amassed 50 apprehensions around 20 weapons and explosives cache finds. Among these apprehensions were several high value targets which contributed to the overall success of the task force. Hunter’s distinctive actions also provided freedom of maneuvers for fellow Rangers and undoubtedly saved numerous American lives. Prior to 2006, he deployed twice with the 75th Ranger Regiment before there were formal dog programs in the battalions. In total, he deployed twice to Iraq and seven times to Afghanistan. He was PH-1 titled in the Netherlands before working for special operations. Hunter suffered a broken leg in 2007. Ordinarily, this type of injury would end a canine’s career, but after surgery to insert a steel plate and rehabilitation for one training cycle, Hunter recovered and continued to deploy, which he loved.
> 
> Upon his retirement, his former handler, SFC Joshua Hubbard and wife, Athena, adopted Hunter. Hunter enjoyed his transition to civilian life, and integrated quickly into a family with multiple pets. MPC Hunter was diagnosed with Extra skeletal Osteosarcoma, a very rare and aggressive cancer. Despite the Regiment veterinary efforts and care, Hunter died peacefully from complications of cancer, and was humanely euthanized earlier this year.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2014)

Damn.  
RIP Hunter.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## pardus (Aug 9, 2014)

Can US Military dogs be given Military awards?


----------



## Ravage (Aug 9, 2014)

There were K9 in the US military history that were awarded for their actions on the battlefield.
SGT.  Stubby for instance.


----------



## Brian C (Aug 9, 2014)

RIP Hunter.  Seeing animals getting put down or injured breaks my heart.  I'm glad his handler was able to adopt him and give him a great life until the end.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 27, 2015)

> Rangers from 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment conduct a night time, combat equipment jump Jan. 16, 2015. (U.S. Army Photos)
> 
> Rangers Lead the Way!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## carlo amedio (Jan 31, 2017)

hvt raids in iraq


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 11, 2017)

carlo amedio said:


> hvt raids in iraq



I'm almost a 100% sure that is B2/3.


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 11, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I'm almost a 100% sure that is B2/3.



you might be right, i assumed the videos title was accurate.


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2017)

carlo amedio said:


> you might be right, i assumed the videos title was accurate.



Then I would stop pulling videos and pictures from the Net if you can't vouch for their authenticity or if you don't know what's right or wrong.


----------



## carlo amedio (Feb 13, 2017)

AWP said:


> Then I would stop pulling videos and pictures from the Net if you can't vouch for their authenticity or if you don't know what's right or wrong.


ok. i'll stop.


----------



## R3D30M4K031SC0RPI088 (Aug 19, 2019)

*I think he is actually talking about the RRC/DDR my brotha....🤙*


----------

